# Brand New All-Female European Pro Wrestling Company



## stephen_bayne

I follow you guys on Facebook. Best of luck from somone who is a huge fan of womens wrestling.


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Thanks Stephen, we follow you too ;-)

First match for EVE's debut show on May 8 will be announced very soon!


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

The Catch Division: It WILL Be Brutal....


"The Lancashire Terrier" April Davids, an accomplished amateur wrestler, boxer and kickboxer goes one on one with "The Female Fight Machine" Jenny Sjodin, a well studied student of brazilian jiu jitsu, submission grappling and MMA, in a Catch Division contest on the debut show from Pro-Wrestling: EVE on Saturday May 8 at The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk!

Highlights of The Catch Division rules 
(full rules will be soon be up on the brand new EVEwrestling.com)

1) Using the ring ropes to gain an advantage including, but not limiting to, running the ropes to gain momentum, whipping opponent into ropes for impact or purposely holding the ring ropes in a manor depicting avoidance ie to avoid a hold or take down, is strictly forbidden. However, should a hold be fully executed and therefore in play and the defending wrestler should they be able to do so, can force a break of the hold by grabbing the ropes. 

2) When a defending wrestler has grabbed the ropes forcing a hold in play to be broken the referee will begin counting to 5. Should the attacking wrestler not relenquish the hold by the count of 5 they will be disqualified.

3) Stomping a grounded opponent is strictly forbidden.

4) Timidity, including, without limitation, avoiding contact with an opponent or faking an injury is strictly forbidden.

5) Closed fist strikes and toe punt kicks are strictly forbidden.

6) There are no pin falls.

7) All Catch Division fights will be fought over a maximum of six 2 minute rounds.

8) Should the fight go the full six rounds without a winner the referee in charge will decide the outcome. The referee's decission will be based on the following: 
1.	The effort made to finish the fight via submission or KO
2.	Damage given to the opponent
3.	Standing combinations and ground control
4.	Takedowns and takedown defense
5.	Aggressiveness
6.	Weight (in the case that the weight difference is 1 stone / 6.35 kg / 14 lb or more)

Way To Victory - Number 1:
Submission: a fighter may admit defeat during a match by: 
o A tap on the opponent's body;
o A tap on the mat or floor;
o Verbal announcement

Way To Victory - Number 2:
· Knockout (KO): as soon as a fighter becomes unconscious her opponent is declared the winner. As Catch Division rules allow ground fighting, the fight is stopped to prevent further injury to an unconscious fighter.


Pro-Wrestling: EVE reserves the right to make additions and subtractions to the rules at any time that it feels would be in the sporting interest of The Catch Division.

More announcements including roster additions and matches coming soon!

Find us on FaceBook under Pro-Wrestling:EVE and on twitter @ProWrestlingEVE

The Catch Division: It WILL Be Brutal....


----------



## Hamada

Coventry's Loudest? That's up against some stiff competition.


----------



## TheLoneShark

I'll be honest, the catch division rules look unnecessarily complicated and quite restrictive.


----------



## daman077c

As was said above, don't know about the catch division stuff, but I see Erin Angel and Jetta on your roster... Jetta I know the most about from SHIMMER, and I've seen a tiny bit of Erin Angel, but I'd like to see more of her work...


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Re: The Catch Division;

The rules represent the wrestlers having to take a different approach to winning matches, if a wrestler is someone who relies on running the ropes or have a brawling style offense then chances are they're going to struggle in the Catch Division.

I suppose the best way to describe it would be to say that while not the same it is similar in essance to Queen Bee/BattlARTS and Bushido (which were based on catch-as-catch-can that was developed in Wigan in the 19th Century however with points given and taken away among other rules can be argued was difficult to follow for the casual fan). 

As a European all-female promotion we're proud of our heritage in the wrestling world and feel it should be embraced. The Catch Division is in effect a slight modernisation of pure catch-as-catch-can wrestling.

Hope that makes things a little clearer


----------



## Arya Dark

*Doesn't sound very much like pro wrestling to me.*


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

LadyCroft said:


> *Doesn't sound very much like pro wrestling to me.*


I can't post links as I'm under ten posts but while not exactly like The Catch Division of EVE search chihiro oikawa vs kana (part1) on YouTube for an example of something similar.


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

NEW MATCH ANNOUNCED FOR MAY 8 @ THE DELPHI CLUB IN SUDBURY, SUFFOLK

"The Hardcore Daredevil" Blue Nikita vs Britani Knight

Ticets available to purchase from EVEwrestling.com or buy in person from Sudbury Town Hall in Gaol Lane, Sudbury, Suffolk.


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Melanie Price's publicist has informed us that she will be competing for EVE on May 8 at The Delphi Club in Sudbury...We didn't ACTUALLY book her for the show but apparently she's a "celebrity IT girl" which we're told means she can do whatever and go wherever she wants. So, yeah. There you have it. Melanie Price to EVE on May 8


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

UPDATE!


> *BRAND NEW MATCH ANNOUNCEMENT!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The high-flying Becky James from Cardiff Wales battles the power-house from Berlin, Germany - Alpha Female!
> 
> *IN ADDITION TO THE PREVIOUSLY ANNOUNCED*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Hardcore Daredevil" goes one on one with the 2009 European Female Wrestler Of The Year - Britani Knight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The debut fight in The Catch Division! We can't even make a prediction on who is going to win this! Will it be "The Lancashire Terrier" April Davids or "The Female Fight Machine" Jenny Sjodin? Only thing we're sure of is it WILL be brutal!
> 
> Announced to appear thus far:
> 
> *England
> Saraya & Britani - The Knight Dynasty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *England
> Coventry's Loudest - Jetta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sweden
> The Female Fight Machine - Jenny Sjödin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scotland
> Nikki Storm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *England
> Erin Angel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wales
> Becky James*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *England
> April Davids*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Germany
> The Alpha Female*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greece
> The Hardcore Daredevil - Blue Nikita*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scotland*
> "Afer Hours" Carmel Jacob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *England*
> Melanie Price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **********************************************************************​
> Brand new all female professional wrestling company Pro-Wrestling:EVE debuts on Saturday May 8 from The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk.
> Tickets are available to purchase from www.EVEwrestling.com or directly from the Sudbury Town Hall.
> 
> Doors open at 6.30pm with the first bell at 7pm.
> 
> TRAVEL & TIME INFO:
> 
> Sudbury, Suffolk is just 30 minutes drive from Bury St. Edmunds, Colchester & Ipswich, 45 minutes drive from Chelmsford, Braintree & Haverhill, 55 minutes drive from London Stansted Airport, 60 minutes drive from Cambridge, 70 minutes drive from Norwich & 90 minutes from London.
> 
> To plan your journey via car please visit
> http://www.theaa.com/route-planner/index.jsp
> 
> If travelling by train Sudbury, Suffolk is just over an hour away from London Liverpool Street.
> 
> To plan your journey via train please visit
> http://www.thetrainline.com
> 
> The show will finish at 9.30pm giving plenty of time for you to walk back to the train station for the 10pm train out of Sudbury however should you wish for a taxi to and/or from the venue Pro-Wrestling: EVE recommends:
> Manor Cars: 01787 880880
> Town Taxis: 01787 377366
> SCC: 01787 373222
> A2B Cabs: 01787 372237
> 
> For those wishing to spend the night in Sudbury and travel back the next day there is a B & B located within a 3 minute walk (almost directly opposite the venue).
> 
> A number of the people involved in the show will also be heading into the nightclubs (which one to be determined shortly) after the show and we welcome any fans staying over to join us. Keep an eye on our Twitter and FaceBook groups for more details!
> 
> If you have any questions or would like more info please email:
> [email protected]
> 
> Please note the line up and card is subject to change.


----------



## JypeK

Will there be any finnish women wrestling? Because IMO Finland haves some of great female wrestlers.


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

As of now we have yet to have any contact with any female wrestlers from Finland - please feel free to leave us some links of people (youtube matches, official websites etc) that will hopefully mean we can change this!!


----------



## BobRoopFan

I really like the Finnish girls, Kisu is experienced and very crisp, but Aurora Liekki has a real aura of old school legitimacy around her


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

EVE/Shimmer/ChickFight star Jetta announced tonight that she will be retiring from the ring in June making the debut show from EVE even more special. Make sure you take what could be your last oppotunity to see this tremendously talented performer in the ring on Saturday May 8 at The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk. Tickets available from www.EVEwrestling.com and from the Sudbury Town Hall in Gaol Lane, Sudbury.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Jetta's retiring? Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. I love Jetta. I might just make a trip for this, though I have to be honest and say neither the concept nor hardly anyone else on the card interests me. Still, I'll take me some Jetta while I can get her.


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Before she goes THERE - former Sky One TV Gladiator "Inferno" Jemma Palmer is coming to EVE - Saturday May 8 - The Delphi Club, Sudbury, Suffolk! www.EVEwrestling.com for tickets!


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

UPDATE! TWO MAIN EVENT MATCHES ANNOUNCED!


> *Another match added to the debut show of Pro-Wrestling: EVE on Saturday May 8 at The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk!​*
> 
> *MAIN EVENT ONE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No hype is needed for this match. You know you're going to get arguably the two very best in Europe going one on one. You know you're going to get action. You know you're going to get hard-hitting. You know you're going to get two women doing everything they can to beat the other.
> 
> Can Blue Nikita defeat both Britani & Saraya Knight over the 2 tapings on May 8? Pro-Wrestling:EVE will present the VERY best in European Professional Female Wrestling on Saturday May 8 at The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk. Tickets available from www.EVEwrestling.com or from Sudbury Town Hall in Gaol Lane!
> 
> *MAIN EVENT TWO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As one career comes to a close another career begins, in what will be one of Jetta's last wrestling matches before retiring in June, "Coventry's Loudest" looks to end another career before it even begins when she goes one on one with former Sky One Gladiator Jemma "Inferno" Palmer who despite soon relocating to the USA to become a big star is in her very first match!
> 
> Jetta's not wanting to go out on a loss but Jemma Palmer is not going to want to begin with anything other than a win - something has got to give and we'll find out what that will be on May 8 at The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk!
> 
> *This is in addition to the previously announced matches:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The high-flying Becky James from Cardiff Wales battles the power-house from Berlin, Germany - Alpha Female!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Hardcore Daredevil" Blue Nikita goes one on one with the 2009 European Female Wrestler Of The Year - Britani Knight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The debut fight in The Catch Division! We can't even make a prediction on who is going to win this! Will it be "The Lancashire Terrier" April Davids or "The Female Fight Machine" Jenny Sjodin? Only thing we're sure of is it WILL be brutal!
> 
> 
> **********************************************************************​
> Brand new all female professional wrestling company Pro-Wrestling:EVE debuts on Saturday May 8 from The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk.
> Tickets are available to purchase from www.EVEwrestling.com or directly from the Sudbury Town Hall.
> 
> Doors open at 6.30 with the first bell at 7pm.
> 
> TRAVEL & TIME INFO:
> 
> Sudbury, Suffolk is just 30 minutes drive from Bury St. Edmunds, Colchester & Ipswich, 45 minutes drive from Chelmsford, Braintree & Haverhill, 55 minutes drive from London Stansted Airport, 60 minutes drive from Cambridge, 70 minutes drive from Norwich & 90 minutes from London.
> 
> To plan your journey via car please visit
> http://www.theaa.com/route-planner/index.jsp
> 
> If travelling by train Sudbury, Suffolk is just over an hour away from London Liverpool Street.
> 
> To plan your journey via train please visit
> http://www.thetrainline.com
> 
> The show will finish at 9.30pm giving plenty of time for you to walk back to the train station for the 10pm train out of Sudbury however should you wish for a taxi to and/or from the venue Pro-Wrestling: EVE recommends:
> Manor Cars: 01787 880880
> Town Taxis: 01787 377366
> SCC: 01787 373222
> A2B Cabs: 01787 372237
> 
> For those wishing to spend the night in Sudbury and travel back the next day there is a B & B located within a 3 minute walk (almost directly opposite the venue).
> 
> A number of the people involved in the show will also be heading into the nightclubs (which one to be determined shortly) after the show and we welcome any fans staying over to join us. Keep an eye on our Twitter and FaceBook groups for more details!
> 
> If you have any questions or would like more info please email:
> [email protected]
> 
> Already announced as appearing are:
> 
> Saraya & Britani - The Knight Dynasty
> Jemma "Inferno" Palmer
> Coventry's Loudest - Jetta
> The Female Fight Machine - Jenny Sjodin
> The Lancashire Terrier - April Davids
> The Hardcore Daredevil - Blue Nikita
> The Alpha Female
> Janey B
> Melanie Price
> Carmel Jacob
> Erin Angel
> Plus many more!
> 
> Please note the line up and card is subject to change.


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

UPDATE!



> *Another match added to the debut show of Pro-Wrestling: EVE on Saturday May 8 at The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk!​*
> 
> 
> *BATTLE NUMBER 6:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is believed by many that in professional wrestling the key to success is having the ability to adapt to any and all situations. On May 8 at EVE Saraya Knight (ENG), Erin Angel (ENG) and Carmel Jacob (SCO) will each have to adapt their usual game plan from defeating one opponent to defeating two opponents as they all compete against one another in a triangle match! Remember every win is important in EVE as they all count towards the rankings that will utimately determine who will get the chance to compete for the gold at future EVE shows.
> 
> 
> This match is in addition to the previously announced:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No hype is needed for this match. You know you're going to get arguably the two very best in Europe going one on one. You know you're going to get action. You know you're going to get hard-hitting. You know you're going to get two women doing everything they can to beat the other.
> 
> Can Blue Nikita defeat both Britani & Saraya Knight over the 2 tapings on May 8? Pro-Wrestling:EVE will present the VERY best in European Professional Female Wrestling on Saturday May 8 at The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk. Tickets available from www.EVEwrestling.com or from Sudbury Town Hall in Gaol Lane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As one career comes to a close another career begins, in what will be one of Jetta's last wrestling matches before retiring in June, "Coventry's Loudest" looks to end another career before it even begins when she goes one on one with former Sky One Gladiator Jemma "Inferno" Palmer who despite soon relocating to the USA to become a big star is in her very first match!
> 
> Jetta's not wanting to go out on a loss but Jemma Palmer is not going to want to begin with anything other than a win - something has got to give and we'll find out what that will be on May 8 at The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The high-flying Becky James from Cardiff Wales battles the power-house from Berlin, Germany - Alpha Female!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Hardcore Daredevil" Blue Nikita goes one on one with the 2009 European Female Wrestler Of The Year - Britani Knight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The debut fight in The Catch Division! We can't even make a prediction on who is going to win this! Will it be "The Lancashire Terrier" April Davids or "The Female Fight Machine" Jenny Sjodin? Only thing we're sure of is it WILL be brutal!
> 
> 
> **********************************************************************​
> Brand new all female professional wrestling company Pro-Wrestling:EVE debuts on Saturday May 8 from The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk.
> Tickets are available to purchase from www.EVEwrestling.com or directly from the Sudbury Town Hall.
> 
> Doors open at 6.30 with the first bell at 7pm.
> 
> TRAVEL & TIME INFO:
> 
> Sudbury, Suffolk is just 30 minutes drive from Bury St. Edmunds, Colchester & Ipswich, 45 minutes drive from Chelmsford, Braintree & Haverhill, 55 minutes drive from London Stansted Airport, 60 minutes drive from Cambridge, 70 minutes drive from Norwich & 90 minutes from London.
> 
> To plan your journey via car please visit
> http://www.theaa.com/route-planner/index.jsp
> 
> If travelling by train Sudbury, Suffolk is just over an hour away from London Liverpool Street.
> 
> To plan your journey via train please visit
> http://www.thetrainline.com
> 
> The show will finish at 9.30pm giving plenty of time for you to walk back to the train station for the 10pm train out of Sudbury however should you wish for a taxi to and/or from the venue Pro-Wrestling: EVE recommends:
> Manor Cars: 01787 880880
> Town Taxis: 01787 377366
> SCC: 01787 373222
> A2B Cabs: 01787 372237
> 
> For those wishing to spend the night in Sudbury and travel back the next day there is a B & B located within a 3 minute walk (almost directly opposite the venue).
> 
> A number of the people involved in the show will also be heading into the nightclubs (which one to be determined shortly) after the show and we welcome any fans staying over to join us. Keep an eye on our Twitter and FaceBook groups for more details!
> 
> If you have any questions or would like more info please email:
> [email protected]
> 
> Already announced as appearing are:
> 
> *Saraya & Britani - The Knight Dynasty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coventry's Loudest - Jetta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Female Fight Machine - Jenny Sjodin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Lancashire Terrier - April Davids*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Hardcore Daredevil - Blue Nikita*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Alpha Female*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jemma "Gladiator Inferno" Palmer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Janey B*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Melanie Price*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carmel Jacob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Erin Angel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stayce Baybie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more yet to be announced names!!​
> Please note the line up and card is subject to change.


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Here are some pics from the show! Full review with more pictures coming soon!

Jemma Palmer










Jetta










Blue Nikita










Erin Angel










April Davids

















































































































































Blue Nikita earned this during her match with Britani Knight....For a moment she was knocked out.










Blue Nikita used her This Is Sparta kick with added momentum and aided by a weapon...










Saraya Knight fought back with moves such as this rope assisted DDT on top of a cooking tray.










But after numerous weapon shots that saw numerous caution signs, bamboo sticks and canes broken across the body of Saraya Knight it was a Blue-Raid Crash on to a beer tray that gave Blue Nikita the win.










30 minutes after the match, a semi-concious Saraya Knight showed her battle scars to the camera...










The show also featured the debut of The Catch Division between 

April Davids










and Jenny Sjodin










April Davids stretches out before the match in order to hit those high-kicks and help avoid injury...










But it Sweden's Jenny Sjodin who's throwing the big roundhouse kicks..










Jenny Sjodin finds herself on top in the guard position with April covering up from the strikes...










But April reverses and finds herself in position...










In later rounds the two find themselves back on their feet again trading and avoiding kicks...



















And fighting for submissions....



















Overall a hell of a contest is had in the opening match from the début show of Pro-Wrestling:EVE and The Catch Division gets off to a great start courtesy of "The Lancashire Terrier" April Davids and "The Female Fight Machine" Jenny Sjodin who will no doubt do battle again in EVE...


----------



## Mhirn3

Wow you guys get around lol, I've seen this on a couple of different sites now.


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

SO PROUD!



> *Jenny Sjödin Takes Gold!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone at Pro-Wrestling:EVE would like to congratulate "The Female Fight Machine" Jenny Sjödin who this past Sunday (23rd May) won the Gold Medal in the female division of Ground Control - The UK's Premier No Gi Grappling Tournament!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite Jenny being the lightest of all the female competitors it can be said that Jenny simply outclassed her opponents on the day and you can see this for yourself by taking a look the recorded footage of the final by clicking here!
> 
> 
> Jenny is now looking ahead to her biggest challenge yet as she flies over to the United States of America to compete in one of the biggest Grappling events in the world - the 2010 US National Championships presented by Grappler's Quest - a company endorsed, recognised and regularly sponsored by the Ultimate Fighting Championships. For more info on Grappler's Quest head to www.GrapplersQuest.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please join everyone at Pro-Wrestling:EVE in giving your support to Jenny as she gets ready to compete in one of the biggest Grappling events in the world on June 12 in Morristown, New Jersey, USA.
> 
> 
> You can keep up to date with Jenny by following her on twitter
> @JennySjdin, her website www.JennySjodin.com and through @ProWrestlingEVE
> on twitter and on the Pro-Wrestling:EVE website www.EVEwrestling.com​


----------



## 188222

Nice photos. But the girls should wear unis that reveal a lot more leg.


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Courtesy of www.EVEwrestling.com 

For a limited time only Pro-Wrestling:EVE has released footage of Round 1 from The Catch Division contest that took place at the début EVE show this past May.

The Catch Division is a hybrid of MMA and old school European Professional Wrestling AKA Catch. Contests are fought over 6x2 minute rounds. There are no pin-falls. Contestants win via either verbal submission, tap-out, TKO, KO or referee stoppage. Use of the ropes to gain an advantage (such as running or climbing) is strictly forbidden.

Check out Round 1 of The Catch Division 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXNEAWfV7wo

Round 1 of this contest sees team mates of the Northern Shooters Gym face one another as April Davids of England and Jenny Sjodin of Sweden square up to one another. With this being such an important match up neither are in a hurry to make a mistake. This truly is like a human game of chess however come later rounds the confidence in both competitors increased and as both fighters looked to finish it. 

Visit www.EVEwrestling.com to find out more.

**********************










Former Sky One Gladiator Jemma "Inferno" Palmer has emailed EVE Management requesting to be a part of the October 16 event at The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk - and EVE Management feel she should most certainly be a part of EVE.

Pro-Wrestling:EVE Producer Dann Read was quoted saying "Jemma is quite possibly the most determined individual I've ever met, if she says she's going to be a part of EVE and look to turning some heads then I have no doubt she will do just that. In fact I myself am very interested in what we will see from her on October 16 as she informed me that it will be a Jemma Palmer unlike we have seen before, I don't know what she means exactly by that but I for one can't wait to see her compete at 100% at the next EVE main show on Saturday October 16 at The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk"

Tickets are available to purchase NOW from www.EVEwrestling.com










*******************************










Pro-Wrestling:EVE and Diva Dirt.com are joining forces as Diva Dirt continues to lead the way in providing news and exclusive content on the female wrestling industry.

EVE Producer Dann Read has joined the Diva Dirt team and will be producing content for the successful website that will see him answering questions, giving his views, opinions, talking about who he would hire and who he wouldn't hire and why that is and why some of our favourite television wrestling programs do things the way they do while also exposing some of the truths and problems of the expansion and exposure of the female wrestling scene - all from the point of view and rationale of being a wrestling promoter.

Dann commented "Diva Dirt is a real success story in the world of female-wrestling and the continued success and expansion of the site is a real testament to hard work, time and effort that everyone behind it are putting in. As a promoter of female wrestling it's always great to see people go to such effort to help further the scene and I'm really pleased to be on board with the staff of Diva Dirt and look forward to working with them soon. 

Dann continued "I'm also really looking forward to being able to publicly say some of the things that I feel need to be said while at the same time hopefully being able to explain some of the many confusing goings on in the wrestling world as it relates to the female scene. Unfortunately they're not always answers we want to hear and I'm sure some people aren't going to be too keen on what I have to say but I promise to give you a promoters view on what the real truth is and I personally can't wait to begin!"

Dann joins an ever growing list of content providers to Diva Dirt such as former WWE Diva Katie Lea, Shimmer star Allison Danger, Kristin Astara and The Sun and FSM female wrestling correspondents Stew & Lee of The Women Of Wrestling Podcast to name just a few.

Stay tuned to www.EVEwrestling.com and www.Diva-Dirt.com for details on when this brand new content will begin to go live.

*********************************

About Dann Read:

Since 1999 Dann Read has forged a career in various aspects of entertainment beginning as a co-host of a wrestling radio show for Ipswich Radio in Suffolk, UK. In 1999 Dann became involved in the British wrestling scene courtesy of NWA-UK Hammerlock and in 2002 Dann began promoting live wrestling events which he continues to do so to this day. The married father of two has soley promoted and been a part of the management teams behind some of the top shows to ever grace the UK and have featured such world renowned stars as: Bret "Hitman" Hart, Mitsuharu Misawa, Kenta Kobashi, Mick Foley, CM Punk, AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, Awesome Kong, Katie Lea, Drew McIntyre, Sheamus and many more in front of excited and enthusiastic crowds some of which toppled 3000 people! 

Dann has constantly looked for new innovations and challenges when promoting professional wrestling. From Europes first ever "King Of The Deathmatch" tournament to taking wrestling out of the traditional halls and venues and giving a fresh new feel to them by having standing room only nightclub events where fans can gather right up against the ring, Dann is always looking to improve every fans event experience. 

In 2006 Dann worked with Alex Shane and Ring Of Honor on the promotion and operation of ROH's first UK tour. The tour was a huge success.

In 2007 Dann began promoting ChickFight events in the UK for BlackPants Inc which saw the ChickFight noteriaty and brand name grow along with crowd attendances rising with every show including ChickFight's first sell out event in August 2007 as well as the debut of the ChickFight television show on MavTV in the USA which in 2008 expanded to include Bite TV in Canada and Pulse TV in the UK. 

In 2008 Dann also worked with Alex Shane and TNA on the promotion and operation of their first UK tour. The tour was a huge success.

In 2009 Dann began working on his own solo female-only project entitled Pro-Wrestling:EVE which began with tremendous success on May 8 2010 at The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk. You can find out more about Pro-Wrestling:EVE at the official website www.EVEwrestling.com

For a review of the show courtesy of The Sun visit 
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/wrestling/2970232/Pro-Wrestling-Eve-review.html

About Diva Dirt:

Diva-Dirt.com, better known as Diva Dirt, was initially launched in August 2007 as a blog on women’s wrestling. DD's aim was to offer more focused coverage of the WWE Divas where ‘regular’ wrestling press didn’t. The aim was to cover all aspects of women’s wrestling — from posting news, to reviewing televised matches and offering opinions like celebrity blogs such as the popular Dlisted and movie blog, /Film. DD's aim was to fill a gap in the market; the larger wrestling media sparsely covered women’s wrestling and female wrestlers, whereas Dive Dirt made it their niche, understanding the large audience there is for women’s wrestling.

Diva Dirt was relaunched in March 2008 under it’s own domain [diva-dirt.com] with editor, Melanie Rob being joined by close friend Erin Lynch. As two 20-something year old females, Diva Dirt offered a female perspective in a male dominated sport. DD's goal was to provide intelligent & thought-provoking discussion on women’s wrestling as well as remaining light-hearted and humorous, like other celebrity blogs.

Continuing into 2009, Diva Dirt continued to hit new benchmarks, gaining the attention of other wrestling press and those in the industry also. Through 2009, Diva Dirt‘s writers began to forge strong contacts & sources amongst the wrestling industry including WWE and TNA, allowing DD to gain more ‘inside access’ and break news stories of its own. Diva Dirt has also forged healthy partnerships with women’s wrestling promotions Pro-Wrestling:EVE, SHIMMER, Wrestlicious and ChickFight.

Adding to the success, Diva Dirt has gained the attention of the very women DD write about. Several current and former women’s wrestling talents have acknowledged DD's work at www.Diva-Dirt.com. “You guys are like tastemakers [for the girls]. You can make a girl happen,” said one former WWE Diva.
In August 2009, Diva Dirt was acquired by the Female Fight League group which includes ClickWrestle, ChickFight and Online World of Wrestling.

Continuing the efforts in providing unique and original content, Diva Dirt produces up to five hours of original audio podcasts for visitors to listen to. These include the thrice-weekly ‘D3′ as well as post-game shows for Monday Night Raw and TNA Impact as well as the aforementioned Krissy Vaine audio show, ‘The Krissy Vaine Project’. DD also have a backlog of audio interviews with stars including Dawn Marie, Shelly Martinez and Kristal Marshall. The ‘Women of Wrestling Podcast’ is also distributed by Diva Dirt and has seen guests such as Jackie Haas & Jemma Palmer.

***********************************

FSM Cover Pro-Wrestling:EVE Début










Pro-Wrestling:EVE continues to get coverage from the wrestling media as in addition to The Sun top wrestling magazine FSM gives Pro-Wrestling:EVE a full review in the latest issue (055). The issue is out now and also features an interview with Ric Flair of TNA in addition to numerous articles and features.

**********************************










Bruce Springsteen sings in the award winning song "The Wrestler" (as featured on the soundtrack to the film of the same name) "If you've ever seen a one trick pony then you've seen me". Well The Professionals of EVE are more than one trick ponies and there is no more evidence of this than with "The Female Fight Machine" Jenny Sjödin!

The 24 year old from Sundsvall, Sweden this past weekend travelled to Morristown, New Jersey in the USA to compete in the 2010 US National Grappling & Brazilian Jiu Jitsu Championships promoted by Grappler's Quest (a company recognised & regularly sponsored by the UFC and who were fresh off staging a major grappling event at the UFC Fan Expo in Las Vegas that was incredibly successful) and fought hard to win the Silver Medal in the Women's Advanced Division!

The win is made even more incredible by the fact that not only was this Jenny's first US Nationals Championship but also the first time she had competed in the Advanced Division.

The Female Fight Machine entered the event held on Saturday June 12 riding high on momentum having just won a Gold Medal at 'Ground Control - The UK's Premier No-Gi Grappling Tournament' a little under 3 weeks prior.

Sjödin will shortly be flying back to Sweden where she will spend time not only continuing her training but also covering the 2010 Swedish General Election....

To read more head to WWW.EVEwrestling.COM and click on NEWS.

*********************************

Pro-Wrestling:EVE Producer Dann Read interviewed by German site .................... and www.WrestlingClothesline.com.

In these interviews Dann talks Pro-Wrestling:EVE, how Vince killed the European wrestling industry, why he feels non EU imports are further killing the European industry and much more.

To read these interviews head to http://junkiesv4.iphpbb3.com/forum/...-with-dann-read--pro-wrestling-eve-t9030.html and http://www.wrestlingclothesline.com/DannRead.htm

*************************************

www.EVEwrestling.com


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE




----------



## Platt

Any word on if/when the first events will be available to buy?


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Platt said:


> Any word on if/when the first events will be available to buy?


Well we've just had to do a complete re-edit as the show was filmed in HD (for back catalogue purposes not for Blu-Ray release) which is the reason why we've been delayed, We were editing all last week and I reckon we have 2 days more worth of editing, I have the studio booked for this coming Friday to record commentary then it's off to be authored and printed/duplicated etc. The aim is for the copies to be ready to be shipped by the end of August.


With regards to the next event on October 16 - 


We have a couple of fans coming over from Germany for the event who are renting a car from Stansted Airport and are wondering if anyone would like to join them in attending the show and sharing petrol costs etc.

If anyone is interested then please email [email protected] and we'll put you in contact with one another.


I know a number of people are travelling from a distance to this show so if anyone is interested in putting the word out about car sharing let me know and I'll do an online mail shot (and put it on the website/facebook groups/twitter etc) listing everyone looking for people to share rides with be they a driver or looking for a driver already going.

Many thanks.


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

UPDATE 10/08/10












*European all female professional wrestling promotion Pro-Wrestling:EVE returns with its next set of DVD tapings on 
Saturday October 16th at The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk. *

Confirmed for the show thus far: 

*Representing The WAW Gym: *










*"Sweet" Saraya Knight*










*Britani Knight*










*Making Her EVE Début - Amazon*


*Making Her EVE Début - Destiny *




*Representing The Northern Shooters Gym:*










*"Female Fight Machine" Jenny Sjodin*










*"Lacashire Terrier" April Davids *












*Representing The Team Storm Gym: *










*Becky James *










*Rhia O'Rielly *










*Making Her EVE Debut - Nikki Storm *




*Representing The Glamour Gym: *












*"The It Girl" Melanie Price* 










*P.A. Janey B. Dunn *










*Carmel Jacob *










*Sara-Marie Taylor *












*With No Gym Affiliation:*


*Jemma "Gladiator Inferno" Palmer*










*Erin Angel *










*Portuguese star making her EVE début - Shanna *










*The Berlin Brawler - The Alpha Female*











And many more!! 

To read a review of the début show check out issue 055 of FSM or read th following review courtesy of The Sun: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport...Eve-review.html

Tickets are available to purchase from *www.EVEwrestling.com*, directly from the Sudbury Town Hall in Gaol Lane or from ACE Comics in Siam Place, Sudbury. 

*Doors open at 6.30 with the first bell at 7pm. *

TRAVEL & TIME INFO: 

Sudbury, Suffolk is just 30 minutes drive from Bury St. Edmunds, Colchester & Ipswich, 45 minutes drive from Chelmsford, Braintree & Haverhill, 55 minutes drive from London Stansted Airport, 60 minutes drive from Cambridge, 70 minutes drive from Norwich & 90 minutes from London. 

To plan your journey via car please visit AA Route Planner 

If travelling by train Sudbury, Suffolk is just over an hour away from London Liverpool Street. 

To plan your journey via train please visit 
The Train Line 

The show will finish at 9.30pm giving plenty of time for you to walk back to the train station for the 10pm train out of Sudbury however should you wish for a taxi to and/or from the venue Pro-Wrestling: EVE recommends: 
Manor Cars: 01787 880880 
Town Taxis: 01787 377366 
SCC: 01787 373222 
A2B Cabs: 01787 372237 

Staying Overnight?! 

For those wishing to spend the night in Sudbury and travel back the next day there is a hotel located within a 3 minute walk (almost directly opposite the venue). Check out Hill Lodge Hotel Sudbury | Guest House Sudbury | bed and breakfast Sudbury[/url] . 
Hotels and B & B's within a 15 minute walk include 
]Mill House Bed & Breakfast (B & B), Sudbury, Suffolk[/url] 
The Black Boy 01787 379046 
The Waggon & Horses 01787 312147. 

The Black Boy and Waggon & Horses are both located in the centre of town and around 5 minute walk from the train station and 10-12minutes from venue. Most rates are negotiable so DO try. 

*TICKET DETAILS: *

Tickets are available to buy from EVEwrestling .com Sudbury Town Hall in Gaol Lane and Ace Comics in SIAM Place in Sudbury. 

Front Row (less than a handful left) £20 

1 UNDER 16 GETS FREE ADMISSION WITH ANY FULL PAYING STANDARD ADULT! 

Adult Standard (includes free entry for one person under 16) £12 
Family of 4: 4 (or 3) people go for just £20 (Maximum 2 adults). 

Child / OAP Standard just £5.










For more info email [email protected]​


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Courtesy of http://www.EVEwrestling.com



> *She's Coming Back....Now What Is She Up To This Time?!!*
> 
> Published Sunday, 15th August 2010 by News Desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Coventry's Loudest" Jetta is coming back to EVE on October 16 despite retiring at EVE's last event on May 8. Nobody knows exactly what Jetta has in mind but an appearance contract was requested by the 23 year old and was yesterday returned signed and completed to the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Management office.
> 
> Should we at http://www.EVEwrestling.com hear any more about this be sure we will be posting it here first!​


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

From www.EVEwrestling.com



> *Spotlight On "The Female Fight Machine" Jenny Sjodin:*
> 
> More serious than Steven Seagal and more legit than Frank Dux - Jenny Sjodin is the real deal in Pro-Wrestling:EVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first Professional to walk through the curtains of Pro-Wrestling:EVE. Hailing from Sundsvall in Sweden, "The Female Fight Machine" began training in professional wrestling in April 2007 in addition to training in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, Ground-Grappling, Amateur Wrestling among numerous other martial arts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So she's all about the kicking heads, yeah?" Well actually no. While Jenny does indeed enjoy kicking people in the face (she has been known to strike at random as if she appears from out of thin air) and seems to just simply enjoy inflicting pain in a manor that some people find inhumane (in fact one rumour claims that Jenny was not conceived and is NOT human but actually escaped from under The Trap Door)) Jenny is also an editorial writer, studied political sciences at university, is a political columnist for a newspaper in Sweden and was a member of the Sundsvall City Council in her native Sweden as a part of The Liberal Party (where she would, ya know, kick people in the face liberally). Yup. Jenny can kick your arse and beat you in a game of sudoku!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier this year Jenny competed at Ground Control - the UK's Premier No Gi Grappling Tournament and in her first attempt won the Gold Medal! Footage of Jenny winning the final can be seen HERE. (Jenny is wearing the long shorts, smiling after destroying the hopes and dreams of her opponent who had apparently promised to donate all her money should she win to the Prevention of Cruelty to Kittens & Puppies charity).
> 
> Just a few weeks later Jenny flew to Morristown, New Jersey to compete in the 2010 U.S. National Championships of Submission Grappling from the UFC recognised and endorsed group Grappler's Quest who were fresh off staging a major event in partnership with the Ultimate Fighting Championships. Once again this was another first attempt and also Jenny's first time competing in the Advanced Division. Despite being the least experienced person involved Jenny left Morristown New Jersey with a Silver Medal around her neck (for the record Jenny has not been connected to the reports of the Gold Medal winner returning home only to be ninja kicked in the face - although Jenny's whereabouts is in question).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see footage of Jenny winning her semi-final contest at the Grappler's Quest 2010 U.S. National Championships by clicking this link!
> 
> All jokes aside we said at the very beginning of this that Jenny Sjodin was 'The Real Deal' and we know that after watching those videos you'll agree. There is perhaps no more naturally talented fighting female in all of EVE and perhaps even the world than "The Female Fight Machine". While we don't yet know what match Jenny will be competing in when Pro-Wrestling:EVE returns to The Delphi Club on Saturday October 16 2010 for the next set of DVD recordings it is a safe bet that Jenny will leave a lasting impression on both the fans in attendance and on her opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tickets for Pro-Wrestling:EVE at The Delphi Club on Saturday October 16 are available NOW from www.EVEwrestling.com*​


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

AVAILABLE TO BUY NOW! 










The long awaited début DVD from Pro-Wrestling:EVE! See Britani Knight battle Blue Nikita in a first time ever European Dream contest, in her very first pro-wrestling match former Sky1 Gladiator Jemma "Inferno" Palmer goes up against "Coventry's Loudest" Jetta + the first fight from the hard hitting Catch Division and much much more!

The DVD costs just £9.99 (around $15 U.S.) and if you order now it's FREE WORLDWIDE SHIPPING & HANDLING / POSTAGE & PACKAGING!

http://www.evewrestling.com/shop/product/episode-4-a-new-hope-chapter-1


----------



## Platt

Good timing I just ordered it around 10 minutes ago.


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

UPDATE COURTESY WWW.EVEWRESTLING.COM




> *OCT 16 TAPINGS MAIN EVENT REVEALED!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVE Management have today released the main event of the October 16 Pro-Wrestling: EVE tapings and it's a brand new match concept with a lot on the line!
> 
> EVEwrestling.com can reveal that EVE Management are planning to crown a Pro-Wrestling: EVE champion not by the conventional way of a tournament but by way of an exciting Championship League. While we don't yet know the number of EVE Professionals that will feature in the Championship League we do know that those who take part will have to earn their way there and we'll find out who earns that coveted number 1 entry into the League on Saturday October 16.
> 
> *The Rules Of Three Minute Warning:*
> 
> 10 EVE Professionals will take part in the Three Minute Warning match.
> 
> The match will start with 2 EVE Professionals in the ring chosen by way of a random lottery drawing of numbers 1-10 by the EVE Professionals earlier in the day.
> 
> Another Professional will then immediately enter the match should either of the following happen:
> 
> 1) A Professional is eliminated via pin-fall or submission.
> 
> 2) Three minutes expires without an elimination
> 
> The match will continue until 9 Professionals have been eliminated with the Professional remaining being declared the winner.
> 
> EVE Management have also decided that not all participants that take part in the inaugural Three Minute Warning will gain entry by merit of their performance from the prior EVE tapings or career success. On the basis that Pro-Wrestling :EVE is still in it's junior days of existence EVE Management have decided that some of the Professionals taking part in the innovative match will be complete Wild Cards! These can be anyone from the European wrestling scene whether they have competed in Pro-Wrestling: EVE before or not. These actions are being taken in order to give main event opportunities to those who perhaps otherwise would not get get them at this stage in their profession - this is an opportunity for careers to be made overnight!
> 
> Professionals so far set for Three Minute Warning:
> 
> *WAW Gym - Saraya Knight*
> 19 year Professional Saraya Knight earns her way into the Three Minute Warning by way of merit. Saraya defeated Erin Angel, Carmel Jacob and Melanie Price at our début show eliminating all three Professionals in the match herself. Saraya Knight then went on to co-main event the first Pro-Wrestling: EVE tapings.
> 
> *Glamour Gym - Carmel Jacob*
> 7 year Professional Carmel Jacob of the Melanie Price funded Glamour Gym gets the first Wild Card draw. Though not victorious in her first two Pro-Wrestling:EVE outings Carmel has enjoyed success elsewhere in her wrestling career especially in her native country of Scotland. Carmel will be looking to turn things around and get her EVE career onto a winning track by winning the Three Minute Warning and gaining entry into the Pro-Wrestling: EVE Championship League.
> 
> *Team Storm - Nikki Storm*
> Entering by way of merit after continuously being the star Professional at the Pro-Wrestling: EVE training camps, Nikki Storm also makes her Pro-Wrestling: EVE main show début. In addition to this Nikki is also making her début as a member of Team Storm which she earned a place on after winning a years all expenses paid training & placement with a gym of choice by again being a star Professional on a Pro-Wrestling: EVE training camp.
> 
> *WAW Gym - Britani Knight*
> Earning her way into the Three Minute Warning match by way of merit after an impressive performance co-main eventing the début Pro-Wrestling: EVE tapings. Britani Knight has also held nearly every women's championship on the European independent scene and has only just turned 18 years old. The future is more than just bright for EVE's second generation Professional.
> 
> So that is 4 of the 10 Professionals set to compete in the Three Minute Warning main event of the October 16 Pro-Wrestling: EVE tapings - the winner of which will earn the first place in the Pro-Wrestling: EVE Championship League!
> 
> You've read the rave reviews of the debut tapings - well we were just warming up!! Be part of something special on October 16 by being a part of EVE on a night that will thrust European all-female professional wrestling into the spotlight like never before! Tickets are now available for this history making night - simply click on Next Event / Buy Tickets to book yours now! Please be aware nearly all our front row tickets are sold out.
> 
> *First Time Encounter Europe's Two Showstealers One On One!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second generation Professional Britani Knight is quickly building a reputation for being the best wrestler in the UK today - an amazing feat for someone who turned 18 just two weeks ago!
> 
> The WAW Gym representative stole the show with her back and forth contest with Blue Nikita at EVE's début tapings "A New Hope" this past May (available to buy now on DVD through EVEwrestling.com) and it seems as though this could happen again on Oct 16 when the young Knight goes one on one with EVE débutante Shanna.
> 
> Shanna makes her way to EVE to compete in the UK for the very first time. The 28 year old with no gym affiliation (and has been touted by some as being Europe's female answer to former ECW and current TNA Super Star Rob Van Dam) has been wowing audiences all over Europe with her tremendous technical ability and jaw-dropping high-flying offensive moves which the Portuguese Professional is looking to put to good use against her opponent on October 16.
> 
> This is an important match for both Professionals. While stealing the show at "A New Hope" Britani Knight did however come out on the losing end and Shanna will be looking to make an immediate impact in Pro-Wrestling:EVE. This match could actually decide the fate of their careers in Pro-Wrestling:EVE. Will Shanna get off to a dream start by defeating the youngest active wrestling member of the famed Knight wrestling family? Will Britani Knight lose her third EVE match in a row and fall down to the bottom of the card or will she claim a memorable victory over the Portuguese Professional to maintain her high profile main-event position?
> 
> The only way to find out is by attending Pro-Wrestling:EVE 'Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back' on Saturday October 16 at The Delphi Club in Sudbury Suffolk. Tickets are available NOW at www.EVEwrestling.com
> 
> 
> 
> *Oct 16 Catch Division Contest Announced*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the debut tapings back in May Pro-Wrestling:EVE launched The Catch Division on the world of female professional wrestling when Northern Shooters team-mates April Davids and Jenny Sjodin took it to one another in an hard-hitting encounter reminiscent of high profile mixed martial arts contests. On Saturday October 16 we'll see another Catch Division contest but one which will surely showcase the diversity of the Catch Division itself when Saraya Knight of the WAW Gym and Erin Angel go one-on-one in what is sure to be a master-class of hold for hold 'old school' technical wrestling between two females that will have wrestling purists excited right from the very first round.
> 
> Make sure you're in attendance on Saturday October 16 when Pro-Wrestling:EVE presents what could arguably be the most important night in European female wrestling history at The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk! Tickets available now!
> 
> *HARD-HITTING TAG TEAM CONTEST ADDED TO OCTOBER 16!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard-hitting tag team action is on the menu for Pro-Wrestling:EVE when April Davids & Jenny Sjodin AKA The Northern Shooters take on the debuting tag team of Amazon and Destiny of the WAW Gym!
> 
> Davids and Sjodin are going into this match giving up over 9 stone in combined weight to their much larger opponents however will be looking to use their martial arts skills to take the debuting duo down where as Destiny and Amazon will naturally be looking to use that size difference to their advantage and overpower The Northern Shooters.
> 
> Don't miss what is bound to be an extremely hard-hitting contest when Pro-Wrestling:EVE returns to The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk on Oct 16! Tickets available NOW at www.EVEwrestling.com
> 
> 
> 
> *Next EVE Training Camp Announced!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE Management and WAW Management recently had a meeting that concluded with a business plan that will see the two work together on a variety of projects based around the female wrestling industry and this is the first one of agreement that we are very excited to be able to bring to you. The next Pro-Wrestling:EVE training camp will run on the weekend of November 13/14 in Norfolk, England and will be taken by legendary British professional wrestling promotion WAW lead by 26 year veteran "Rowdy" Ricky Knight and his wife & 19 year Professional Saraya Knight. This camp is where we separate those who need it from those who dream it.
> 
> "Rowdy" Ricky Knight has wrestled all over the world both with and against some of the biggest & best stars to ever grace a wrestling ring from Dynamite Kid & Jushin "Thunder" Liger to Giant Haystacks & Finlay and everyone in between - The Rowdy Man has nothing left to prove to anyone and is a fountain of knowledge that every aspiring wrestler be they male or female should desire to train with.
> 
> 19 year Professional "Sweet" Saraya Knight is regarded as perhaps the best female professional wrestler in all of Europe and much like her husband "Rowdy" Ricky Knight has also appeared on events both with and against some of the best female wrestlers to ever grace the squared circle including the highly regarded Japanese female wrestling star Mariko Yoshida.
> 
> In addition to "Rowdy" Ricky Knight and "Sweet" Saraya Knight also in attendance will be Pro-Wrestling:EVE Producer Dann Read who since 2006 has helped lead a resurgence of interest in the promotion and interest of female professional wrestling throughout Europe. Dann will be on hand to monitor progression of students as well as offering advice and information from a female wrestling promoters point of view on what they're after and require of the talent. High standard students that impress throughout the weekend may be rewarded with the opportunity to work for Pro-Wrestling:EVE.
> 
> The weekend will end with an Academy Show where the most impressive students will get to work against EVE Professionals Saraya Knight & Britany Knight among others.
> 
> For more information including details on costs, accommodation, what to bring with you, what to expect and an itinerary of events please email [email protected] with the heading "Training".
> 
> 
> *DVD NEWS; PRODUCER HAS MESSAGE FOR SUPPORTERS!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The début DVD of Pro-Wrestling:EVE sold out in just 3 days making it the fastest selling DVD of any wrestling company members of EVE management have ever previously been a part of!!
> 
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE Producer Dann Read commented "I would just like to thank those who are supporting us and want us to do well. The product isn't perfect but only with support can we continue striving to get there and make an impact on the entire wrestling industry by exposing the rest of the world to the talented European females. It very much feels like people are wanting us to do well and are welcoming us in with open arms as part of their own wrestling family. These people know it's a long haul but know that everything will get better with each passing show. By supporting us from the very beginning you have all become part of not just our own history but a major part of something that WILL make a huge impact on the worldwide wrestling industry not just for the those watching but for the wrestlers themselves too.
> 
> Everyone at Pro-Wrestling:EVE from myself to those on our roster thanks you for this support. It's because of you that things are slowly beginning to change in the wrestling industry - it might not be so noticeable from the outside just yet but believe us when we say we're already seeing it for ourselves & the more you continue to support us the bigger & more noticeable it will become!"
> 
> www.EVEwrestling.com understand that while the first DVD (Episode IV: A New Hope [Chapter One]) has sold out another batch has been ordered and will arrive by September 13.
> 
> Also we're pleased to announce that Episode IV: A New Hope [The Final Chapter] featuring the brutal Falls Count Anywhere contest between Saraya Knight & Blue Nikita, Gym Warfare as Team Storm battle The Northern Shooters & The Glamour Gym in a Triangle Tag Team Match, Alpha Female vs Melanie Price and Jetta's retirement match against Britani Knight in addition to TWO BONUS JETTA MATCHES from ChickFight with Jetta & Wesna Busic vs The Blossom Twins and the retirement match of Eden Black against "Coventry's Loudest" Jetta in arguably the greatest match of their feud and what EVE Producer & then ChickFight Producer Dann Read called "The greatest female match I've ever seen".
> 
> Keep checking back to www.EVEwrestling.com for availability!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *European all female professional wrestling promotion Pro-Wrestling:EVE returns with its next set of DVD tapings on Saturday October 16th at The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk. *
> 
> Confirmed for the show thus far:
> 
> *Representing The WAW Gym: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Sweet" Saraya Knight*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Britani Knight*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Making Her EVE Début - Amazon*
> 
> 
> *Making Her EVE Début - Destiny *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Representing The Northern Shooters Gym:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Female Fight Machine" Jenny Sjodin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Lacashire Terrier" April Davids *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Representing The Team Storm Gym: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Becky James *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rhia O'Rielly *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Making Her EVE Debut - Nikki Storm *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Representing The Glamour Gym: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The It Girl" Melanie Price*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.A. Janey B. Dunn *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carmel Jacob *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sara-Marie Taylor *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With No Gym Affiliation:*
> 
> 
> *Jemma "Gladiator Inferno" Palmer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Erin Angel *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Portuguese star making her EVE début - Shanna *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Berlin Brawler - The Alpha Female*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Coventry's Loudest" Jetta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more!!
> 
> To read a review of the début show check out issue 055 of FSM or read th following review courtesy of The Sun: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport...Eve-review.html
> 
> Tickets are available to purchase from *www.EVEwrestling.com*, directly from the Sudbury Town Hall in Gaol Lane or from ACE Comics in Siam Place, Sudbury.
> 
> *Doors open at 6.30 with the first bell at 7pm. *
> 
> *TRAVEL & TIME INFO: *
> 
> Sudbury, Suffolk is just 30 minutes drive from Bury St. Edmunds, Colchester & Ipswich, 45 minutes drive from Chelmsford, Braintree & Haverhill, 55 minutes drive from London Stansted Airport, 60 minutes drive from Cambridge, 70 minutes drive from Norwich & 90 minutes from London.
> 
> To plan your journey via car please visit http://www.theaa.com/route-planner/index.jsp
> 
> If travelling by train Sudbury, Suffolk is just over an hour away from London Liverpool Street.
> 
> To plan your journey via train please visit www.TheTrainLine.com
> 
> The show will finish at 9.30pm giving plenty of time for you to walk back to the train station for the 10pm train out of Sudbury however should you wish for a taxi to and/or from the venue Pro-Wrestling: EVE recommends:
> Manor Cars: 01787 880880
> Town Taxis: 01787 377366
> SCC: 01787 373222
> A2B Cabs: 01787 372237
> 
> Staying Overnight?!
> 
> For those wishing to spend the night in Sudbury and travel back the next day there is a hotel located within a 3 minute walk (almost directly opposite the venue). Check out Hill Lodge Hotel Sudbury | Guest House Sudbury | bed and breakfast Sudbury[/url] .
> Hotels and B & B's within a 15 minute walk include
> ]Mill House Bed & Breakfast (B & B), Sudbury, Suffolk[/url]
> The Black Boy 01787 379046
> The Waggon & Horses 01787 312147.
> 
> The Black Boy and Waggon & Horses are both located in the centre of town and around 5 minute walk from the train station and 10-12minutes from venue. Most rates are negotiable so DO try.
> 
> *TICKET DETAILS: *
> 
> Tickets are available to buy from EVEwrestling .com Sudbury Town Hall in Gaol Lane and Ace Comics in SIAM Place in Sudbury.
> 
> Front Row (less than a handful left) £20
> 
> 1 UNDER 16 GETS FREE ADMISSION WITH ANY FULL PAYING STANDARD ADULT!
> 
> Adult Standard (includes free entry for one person under 16) £12
> Family of 4: 4 (or 3) people go for just £20 (Maximum 2 adults).
> 
> Child / OAP Standard just £5.
> 
> For more info email [email protected]
> ​


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

UPDATE 22/09/10 



> *Alt-Model Chloe Dale To Host EVE DVDs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE would like to publicly welcome Chloe Dale to the Pro-Wrestling:EVE team!
> 
> The 22 year old from Ipswich is an Alt-Model and has been featured in Bizarre Magazine's Ultra Vixens among numerous other websites and print, is a budding actress and has an uncanny ability to drastically change her look and appearance. In fact looking at some photos we're putting up to view you'd be forgiven for thinking they were completely different people!
> 
> So is Chloe 'just' an Alt-Model / aspiring actress who we've randomly chosen to fulfil this role? No.
> 
> Chloe was a wrestling fan throughout her teens however as the WWE pursued the "Playboy" esque models route the 22 year old from Ipswich much like a lot of female WWE fans lost interest in the product partly due to no longer being able to identify or connect with anybody on the WWE roster. Her interest in professional wrestling however was reignited some years later when when a friend introduced her to Pro-Wrestling:EVE. Coincidentally a role call was organised in Ipswich (where the EVE production studios are located) by EVE and one audition from Chloe was all we needed to make our decision. Chloe's uniqueness, individuality, passion, attitude and love for all things geek made her a natural fit onto the EVE staff and will begin filming her hosting role on Saturday October 16 at The Delphi Club in Sudbury when EVE return for the next set of DVD tapings.
> 
> Once again we'd like to publicly welcome Chloe on board with the Pro-Wrestling:EVE team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## KaijuFan

Marking so hard that Britani Knight is on a show I can actually buy the dvd of.


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Today we'll be making 3 announcements regarding the Oct 16 EVE event at The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk.

The first announcement has already occurred on our twitter account www.twitter.com/ProWrestlingEVE or click http://twitpic.com/2si3sw to see for yourself!

The second announcement will soon be on our FaceBook page at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pro-Wrestlin...118503628185272

The third announcement will be on www.EVEwrestling.com later this evening!


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

All 3 announcements were made yesterday! Check out our twitter account www.twitter.com/ProWrestlingEVE or click http://twitpic.com/2si3sw to view the twitter announcement, http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pro-WrestlingEVE/118503628185272?ref=ts for the FaceBook announcement and www.EVEwrestling.com for the third!


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

*Courtesy http://www.EVEwrestling.com*


> *EVE & Melanie Price Part Ways*
> 
> Published Saturday, 2nd October 2010 by News Desk
> 
> 
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE and Melanie Conneely AKA Melanie Price have parted ways as of September 30 2010.
> 
> EVE sought resolution with Miss Conneely in an attempt to see her fulfil the agreed and scheduled appearance for the Oct 16 taping's so no fans were left disappointed in her not attending however this could not be arranged.
> 
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE would like to apologise for any inconveniences caused to any fans planning to attend on the basis of the appearance of the character of Melanie Price.
> 
> EVE Producer Dann Read issued the following:
> 
> "Pro-Wrestling:EVE is committed to the progression of Professional Female Wrestling throughout Europe. The next few months will be telling as we separate those who believe in women's wrestling from those who don't and find out who's passion for the female industry matches our own. Everyone must be on the same page and everyone must be committed to their own improvement.
> 
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE works alongside some of the very best in the women's wrestling industry and supports the efforts of those doing the very same thing such as SHIMMER, Female Fight League, NCW - Femmes Fatales, ChickFight & many others around the world in addition to those who give coverage and support to the female wrestling business such as Diva-Dirt.com, CapruredBeauty.com, RedHotDivas.com, Wrestlegasm.com, WrestlingFusion.com, (there are so many I'm sorry if I haven't mentioned you, send me messages on twitter and I'll #FF to make up for it!).
> 
> We support them, they support us, we all support each other and we all have the same dreams and goals.
> 
> Not everyone will agree with this mind set and belief in female wrestlers and female wrestling. In fact some of the female wrestling industry's biggest critics are from females themselves - not approving of professional wrestling knows no gender specifics and rightfully so. We in turn wish them the best of luck with their own goals in life and bare no ill will or grudge. We are all unique and the world would be a boring place if we all felt the same about everything. But those of us who DO believe in the sport, performance art and entertainment of female professional wrestling do so with passion that is perhaps unmatched anywhere else and we will continue to do this for as long as we're in existence.
> 
> We appreciate those who support us and our efforts and we hope we can continue to rely upon you to keep spreading the word of the fantastic efforts being put forth by female wrestlers and staff members involved in these projects. We in return promise to give you nothing but 100% in effort, commitment and dedication to the cause - to produce a product that while perhaps not yet ready to be accepted by the masses is a product that we watch and enjoy not on the basis of it being a female product but on the basis of it being a GOOD product that challenges to change our mindsets and break down previously placed walls and barriers.
> 
> We know you know no ignorance, no prejudice and place no road blocks before us but simply put your trust in us to do right. We hope to live up to these justified expectations and do you proud.
> 
> Thank you for your support.
> 
> Dann Read
> Producer
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE


----------



## Katsuyori Murakami

I appreciate the ideal and I'm a big fan of it but if I have a criticism it's that traditional catch wrestling rules typically allow pinfalls, so it seems unusual to me for your "Catch Division" to not recognise pinfalls at all. I guess the thing about catch as catch can is that the rules have always been pretty open and there was never an official ruleset, but pinfalls are really the defining characteristic of catch... But whatever. All in all I totally support what you're doing and I look forward to seeing more.

I hope everyone else does too, they should.


----------



## Green

That seemed strange to me as well, historically catch wrestling is more about pinfalls than submissions.

Chloe Dale is hot btw.


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

SHIMMER founder Dave Prazak speaks on Pro-Wrestling:EVE



> Dann Read, the Producer of Europe's Pro-Wrestling:EVE, issued the below statement this past week.
> 
> 
> _Pro-Wrestling:EVE is committed to the progression of Professional Female Wrestling throughout Europe. The next few months will be telling as we separate those who believe in women's wrestling from those who don't and find out who's passion for the female industry matches our own. Everyone must be on the same page and everyone must be committed to their own improvement.
> 
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE works alongside some of the very best in the women's wrestling industry and supports the efforts of those doing the very same thing such as SHIMMER, Female Fight League, NCW - Femmes Fatales, ChickFight & many others around the world in addition to those who give coverage and support to the female wrestling business such as Diva-Dirt.com, CapruredBeauty.com, RedHotDivas.com, Wrestlegasm.com, WrestlingFusion.com, (there are so many I'm sorry if I haven't mentioned you, send me messages on twitter and I'll #FF to make up for it!).
> 
> We support them, they support us, we all support each other and we all have the same dreams and goals.
> 
> Not everyone will agree with this mind set and belief in female wrestlers and female wrestling. In fact some of the female wrestling industry's biggest critics are from females themselves - not approving of professional wrestling knows no gender specifics and rightfully so. We in turn wish them the best of luck with their own goals in life and bare no ill will or grudge. We are all unique and the world would be a boring place if we all felt the same about everything. But those of us who DO believe in the sport, performance art and entertainment of female professional wrestling do so with passion that is perhaps unmatched anywhere else and we will continue to do this for as long as we're in existence.
> 
> We appreciate those who support us and our efforts and we hope we can continue to rely upon you to keep spreading the word of the fantastic efforts being put forth by female wrestlers and staff members involved in these projects. We in return promise to give you nothing but 100% in effort, commitment and dedication to the cause - to produce a product that while perhaps not yet ready to be accepted by the masses is a product that we watch and enjoy not on the basis of it being a female product but on the basis of it being a GOOD product that challenges to change our mindsets and break down previously placed walls and barriers.
> 
> We know you know no ignorance, no prejudice and place no road blocks before us but simply put your trust in us to do right. We hope to live up to these justified expectations and do you proud.
> 
> Thank you for your support.
> 
> Dann Read
> Producer
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE
> _
> 
> We at SHIMMER would like to stand alongside Dann in support and agreement with everything he included in that statement.
> 
> It is through the existence of companies like ours here in Chicago, PWWA in Australia, several promotions in Japan, and Female Fight League member companies Pro-Wrestling:EVE in Europe, nCw Femmes Fatales in Canada, and ChickFight in California, that women wrestlers have had the opportunity to display their true skills inside the ring, in an environment where they are the stars.
> 
> If it were not for all female professional wrestling companies promoting live women's wrestling events, many of the industry's best female performers would not otherwise have the opportunity to headline shows, wrestle a main event style, and be given the chance to show what they are really capable of. Each of these women's wrestling companies that promote live events in their respective parts of the world have also given many female performers the tremendous experience of wrestling in foreign countries. This has helped to both increase each wrestler's own worldwide reputation and visibility, and in some cases has added new influences to their repertoire that they may not have otherwise been introduced to.
> 
> We at SHIMMER consider those athletes who choose to ply their trade in the aforementioned companies first, when evaluating potential foreign imports for our future events. What each of these companies carry is credibility, and they choose to promote their events (and therefore each of their individual roster members) in the appropriate manner. They have the same goals as we do.
> 
> Though some in the industry may frown upon the idea of female wrestlers being able to headline their own events, and put on entertaining shows that rival some male dominated cards, there is no denying the place that all female wrestling companies have in our industry.
> 
> Dave Prazak
> SHIMMER Women Athletes


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Courtesy www.EVEwrestling.com



> *NOW AVAILABLE!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Final Chapter to Pro-Wrestling:EVE Episode IV 'A New Hope' is now available to purchase on DVD! Just click on 'Shop' in the tab-bar on the left hand side of the screen. We have also just received new stock of Chapter One of Episode IV 'A New Hope' on DVD so those of you who missed out can now catch the entire debut event PLUS the two very special bonus matches!
> 
> ***
> 
> Saraya Knight and Blue Nikita ended Episode IV Chapter One in the midst of a vicious brawl that saw security, ring announcers, photographers, EVE management and many more backstage hands try to separate the two. Now, we let them loose with no rules! It's do whatever you want to win the match as we let Saraya Knight & Blue Nikita go to war in a Falls Count Anywhere match!
> 
> Despite being just 23 years old "Coventry's Loudest" Jetta has done everything a female wrestler could want to do. She's competed for Ring Of Honor (one of only two British female stars to do so) and SHIMMER in the United States of America and held championships all over Europe. At Episode IV Final Chapter Jetta had her retirement match against a self chosen opponent in the form of her good friend Britani Knight and though it was meant to be a special moment between Jetta, Britani and those in attendance we have included highlights of that match on this very DVD.
> 
> In addition to Jetta's Retirement match we pay tribute to her by featuring not one but TWO bonus matches of Jetta that took place at ChickFight in 2008. The first see's Jetta team with the now retired Wesna Busic to face twins Holly and Hannah Blossom and the final match in the Jetta-Eden Black career feud - which was also the retirement match of Eden Black. This really was the war to settle the score!
> 
> It's Gym Warfare as The Northern Shooters battle Carmel Jacob & Sara-Marie Taylor of The Glamour Gym and Team Storm in a 1 fall triangle match and the predator known as The Alpha Female has her sights set on Melanie Price!
> 
> Take advantage of our limited time only Free Worldwide Shipping & Handling offer by ordering this DVD NOW for just £9.99!
> 
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE
> Episode IV - Final Chapter
> 
> Melanie Price vs Alpha Female
> 
> Jetta & Wesna Busic vs Team Blossom
> 
> Eden Black's Retirement Match
> Jetta vs Eden Black
> 
> Jetta's Retirement Match - Highlights
> Jetta vs Britani Knight
> 
> 1 Fall Triangle Match
> Jenny Sjodin & April Davids
> vs
> Carmel Jacob & Sara-Marie Taylor
> vs
> Becky James & Rhia O'Rielly
> 
> MAIN EVENT:
> FALLS COUNT ANYWHERE
> SARAYA KNIGHT VS BLUE NIKITA​


----------



## Platt

Dissapointed that it's only highlights of the Jetta match that was a big selling point for me.


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Sometimes words are simply not needed....











And there's a LOT more to come from the Pro-Wrestling:EVE photo shoots that took place before the show!


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

A few more photos from EVE on Saturday night....
































































LOTS more to follow


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Some pics from EVE this past weekend!

(C) Gareth Dutton


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

While the main shows of Pro-Wrestling:EVE don't return until April 2011, Pro-Wrestling:EVE presents a brand new series of shows entitled "The Potentials" beginning on Sunday November 14 at The Breckland Community Centre in Costessey, Norwich, Norfolk. In association with the WAW Gym the shows will feature female wrestlers from around Europe competing against each other as well as members of the WAW Gym such as Saraya & Britani Knight to try and earn a place on the main Pro-Wrestling:EVE roster! Doors open at 6pm and the first bell is at 6.30....Oh and did we mention IT'S FREE ENTRY!!! ARRIVE EARLY TO AVOID DISAPPOINTMENT!


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Few more photos and the European Empire logo!


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QTvNiQW7K0

Here are a few clips from the superb contest between Britani Knight and Shanna from the upcoming Pro-Wrestling:EVE DVD release of 'Empire Strikes Back - Chapter One' available to pre-order NOW at http://www.EVEwrestling.com

If you haven't checked out the first EVE DVD's then make sure you do in the mean time - Britani Knight's battle with Blue Nikita will match up against any female contest in the world! Again, that DVD is also available at http://www.EVEwrestling.com


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Pro-Wrestling:EVE debuted a new concept show on Sunday November 14 at The Breckland Community Centre in Costessey, Norwich when in association with the WAW Gym Pro-Wrestling:EVE presented EVE Potentials.

Over the weekend of November 13/14 numerous female wrestlers from around Europe came to train and further their education in the wrestling business under the watchful eye and detailed tutoring from Saraya Knight, Ricky Knight, Zack "Zodiac" Knight and Britani Knight with EVE Management Dann and Emily Read in attendance giving advice and info on what is required of those who become EVE Professionals. On the Sunday evening those trainees would then work in front of a live crowd and showcase their skills in an attempt to impress and earn a spot on the main Pro-Wrestling:EVE roster.

A great weekend of training was capped off with a thought provoking event showcasing some of the Potential stars of EVE's future events.

In results from the show:

Alexa Rose [ENG] pinned Rhia O'Rielly [IRE] following an inverted PowerBomb.

Britani Knight [ENG] pinned Janey B [ENG] after nailing a brutal Knight Light.

Pollyanna [ENG] pinned Em Jay [ENG] with a rope assisted double leg cradle.

Liberty [ENG] pinned Maya [ITA] with a school girl roll up.

In a 6 Woman Elimination Contest between Ashley Paige, Amazon, Britani Knight, Destiny, Emma Ford & Vix En Noir, Destiny eliminated Ashley Paige via pinfall following a big spash, Amazon pinned Vix En Noir after a double hand choke driver, Destiny pinned Emma Ford after a big splash, the final 3 (Amazon, Britani Knight & Destiny) were all disqualified when the 3 continued to brawl despite the referee's instructions that only 2 women could be in the ring at one time. 

The next Pro-Wrestling:EVE weekend camp again to be taken by the WAW Gym will take place on the weekend of Saturday Feb 18 and Sunday Feb 19 at The Breckland Community Centre in Costessey, Norwich. The weekend training costs just £50 per person and includes optional accommodation should it be required. 

To book a place on the the camp or for more info please send an email with the heading "Training" to [email protected]


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Courtesy of www.EVEwrestling.com



> *Jenny Sjödin To Paris For European Grappling Championship!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE's "Female Fight Machine" Jenny Sjödin is heading to Paris to compete at the North American Grappling Association's European Grappling Championships on December 11.
> 
> Other competitors need to beware as Sjödin is looking to complete an incredible year of success in all forms of competition.
> 
> Jenny won the Gold Medal in the female division of Ground Control - The UK's Premier No Gi Grappling Tournament this past May in an impressive and dominating manor.
> 
> The Female Fight Machine followed it up by winning the Silver Medal of the 2010 US National Championships in New Jersey, USA in June of this year. To further point out just how impressive this was this was Jenny's first attempt at the US National Championships and her first venture into The Advanced Division!
> 
> Jenny was the first female to walk through the curtains of Pro-Wrestling:EVE back at the début show this past May where she battled her her fellow martial arts enthusiast training partner "The Professional Face Breaker" April "Lancashire Terrier" Davids.
> 
> While Sjödin came out on the losing end of that battle she secured victory in the rematch on October 16 at Pro-Wrestling:EVE's Empire Strikes Back event. The DVD of the first contest is available to purchase now at www.EVEwrestling.com while the rematch will be available to purchase soon.
> 
> If there is one thing from this that we have learned it's that "The Female Fight Machine" Jenny Sjödin always enters a competition better than ever and on the basis of how incredible her achievements have already been we suggest those also competing at the NAGA European Grappling Championships on December 11 in Paris, France be prepared for the fight of their lives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please join us in giving your support and wishing her the best of luck!
> 
> *You can follow Jenny on twitter @JennySjdin in addition to following EVE Management @ProWrestlingEVE*


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3phuJZ207rk

Teaser / opening music video for future Pro-Wrestling:EVE DVDs featuring footage from our October 16 DVD tapings.

For more info visit www.EVEwrestling.com


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Courtesy www.EVEwrestling.com



> *RHIA O'REILLY INTERVIEWED IN RESPECT*
> 
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE's 'The Fightin' Irish' Rhia O' Reilly is interviewed in the latest edition of the only on-line magazine exclusively profiling female wrestling 'Respect'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following is taken from the official website of 'Respect' - www.Captured-Beauty.com
> 
> "RESPECT is back with its fourth issue!
> 
> This month we have a huge interview with JAPW Women's champion, and the first ever SHIMMER champion Sara Del Rey. She talks about training in Japan, working with Daniel Bryan (Bryan Danielson) and the pro's and con's of Ring of Honor.
> 
> We also had the privilege to speak to upcoming wrestler Rhia O'Reilly. She made her debut on the first set of Pro Wrestling: EVE tapings. She talks about training with Lance Storm amongst other things.
> 
> We also celebrate SHIMMER's 5 Year Anniversary!
> 
> Also packed into the issue is a small interview with Isis The Amazon, thoughts on the departure of Jillian Hall in WWE and a huge Roundtable Discussion of WSU's first PPV.
> 
> Read:
> http://en.calameo.com/read/000061846d0a3d23efe31
> 
> 
> For those interested RESPECT magazine is now on Twitter. You can follow us at @cbRESPECTmag ."


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

UPDATE!



> *NOW AVAILABLE!*
> 
> *Find out why everybody is now talking about the female wrestlers of Europe with Pro-Wrestling:EVE ‘Empire Strikes Back – Chapter One’ DVD!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *See the 18 year old prodigy of Professional Wrestling in Britani Knight battle “Portugal’s Perfect Athlete” Shanna in a tremendous back and forth athletically charged contest!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sara-Marie Taylor and Carmel Jacob of The Glamour Gym are in tag team action against Rhia O’Reilly & Becky James of Team Storm. The two gyms are tied at one win a piece – who will win the third and deciding contest?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So…Who’s harder then? Who’s tougher? Who’s can give out a beating unlike no other? The Northern Shooters or Amazon & Destiny? These two teams each want to prove they’re the team to both fear and respect and neither will back down!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Alpha Female is back in action and once again it’s The Glamour Gym that are in her sights – but which member will step forward to fight the German Giant?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *‘Coventry’s Loudest’ Jetta retired back at ‘A New Hope – The Final Chapter’ but asked for some microphone time to talk to the fans at 'Empire Strikes Back' – find out the reason why here!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scotland’s Nikki Storm battles England’s Saraya Knight in a first time ever contest between Scotland’s best and England’s best! Can the 20 year veteran claim a victory or will The Dynamite Princess show why she’s earned the title of Scotland’s best female wrestler!*
> 
> 
> 
> Also on this DVD is Part One of ‘At Home With The Knights’. EVE announcer Fred Emerson visited the home of The Knights to talk to Saraya and Britani about their careers in the wrestling business in addition to the history and evolution of female wrestling in the UK as they saw it happening.
> 
> Find out how Saraya was trained differently to the other girls coming through the wrestling business and Saraya’s belief as to what lead to the scene evolving. As usual the 21 year vet pulls no punches in everything she has to say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVE Reporter Chloe Dale of Bizarre and the Suicide Girls handles pre-fight interviews, a highlight music video of the EVE ‘Empire Strikes Back’ tapings and a bonus photo gallery rounds off the special features of Pro-Wrestling:EVE’s ‘Empire Strikes Back – Chapter One’ DVD, *available now for just £9.99 for a limited time only with FREE worldwide shipping and handling from www.EVEwrestling.com*


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Courtesy www.EVEwrestling.com



> *EVE Professionals Go Worldwide!*
> 
> Published Saturday, 22nd January 2011 by News Desk
> 
> It's happening.
> 
> From the very beginning Pro-Wrestling:EVE stated that it's mission was to show the rest of the world what they're missing out on with the female professional wrestlers of Europe - now people are taking notice!
> 
> Since our début show back in May 2010 Pro-Wrestling:EVE has been contacted by numerous promotions worldwide with an interest in showcasing the very best in international talents. EVE Management have been in constant contact with these groups continually supplying information and recommendations to these individuals upon request and working hard to broker deals and create working relationships.
> 
> Throughout 2011 you're going to see a lot more Pro-Wrestling:EVE talents compete in other countries as Pro-Wrestling:EVE management works to get as much exposure as possible to the much deserved female professional wrestlers of Europe that you see compete in Pro-Wrestling:EVE.
> 
> As it currently stands 2011 is expected to see several EVE Professionals make their début in France, Spain, Portugal, United States of America and Japan. More discussions are currently taking place to increase and continue this elsewhere throughout the many years to come.
> 
> Stay tuned to www.EVEwrestling.com, www.FaceBook.com/EVEwrestling and on twitter @ProWrestlingEVE for all ongoing developments and announcements.


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Pro-Wrestling:EVE presents The Top Ten Moves of Saraya Knight


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Everyone at Pro-Wrestling:EVE would like to congratulate 'The Lancashire Terrier' April Davids on winning the under 55kg Kickboxing WON Open Nationals last weekend!

You can check out Pro-Wrestling:EVE's 'Professional Face Breaker' April Davids competition winning performance in the final fight of the Kickboxing WON Open Nationals below:






You can follow April on twitter @AprilDavidsLT and Pro-Wrestling:EVE @ProWrestlingEVE


(pssst...if you're wondering why the ref keeps talking to April, turns out to the surprise of nobody that has seen her compete in EVE rings that she was a little too heavy with the contact for their liking...Oops!!  )


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Courtesy of Pro-Wrestling:EVE's 'The List~'

Get on 'The List~' by sending your email address to [email protected] 



> *NEWS UPDATE 11/02/11*
> 
> Following on from 'A New Hope' and 'Empire Strikes Back' the 'Trilogy' will come to an end over the weekend of April 8 / 9 when Pro-Wrestling:EVE presents the 2 day Championship Tournament 'Return Of The Jetta'. A new era shall dawn and new directions shall be taken come the end of April 9!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Jetta of The European Empire recently informed EVE Management that she will not be in attendance on Friday April 8 in Norwich. 'Coventry's Loudest' stated that as a true Professional she has to spend the evening of Friday April 8 training in preparation for her semi-final match on Saturday April 9 but has also stated that she will be sending a 'strategist' to make sure that The Empire's objective of winning the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship goes to plan. The General obtained a 'buy' to the Semi-Finals following her victory in the 3 Minute Warning match at 'Empire Strikes Back'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next Pro-Wrestling:EVE all female training camp is to be taken by Ricky and Saraya Knight of the WAW Gym on the weekend of February 19/20. For more info please visit www.EVEwrestling.com or email [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVE's 'Professional Face Breaker' April Davids will be entering the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship Tournament on a roll having recently won in the Under 55kg of the kickboxing Watford Open Nationals Tournament. The Northern Shooter representative will be looking to add to her achievements by becoming the first Pro-Wrestling:EVE Champion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alpha Female, Carmel Jacob, Sara-Marie Taylor, Super Janey B & 'The Female Fight Machine' Jenny Sjodin have all been entered into the Championship Tournament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The WAW Gym have upped their chances of going home with the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship by adding home-grown talent Liberty to the team! 17 year old Liberty will debut on the April 8 tapings in Norwich, Norfolk.
> 
> Speaking of the WAW Gym 'Norfolk Doll' Melodi who wrestles primarily at WAW events has entered the tournament however in the middle of a WAW show last week announced to the fans in attendance that she is not entering as a WAW Gym representative. Melodi decreed to the audience that under no circumstances would she allow Saraya Knight whom Melodi has had issues with on recent WAW events take any credit for her winning the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship. It was then announced that Melodi would face Saraya's daughter Britani Knight in a first round match of the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship Tournament on April 8 in Norwich, England.
> 
> Tickets are still available for both dates (Friday April 8 at The British Legion in Norwich, Norfolk and Saturday April 9 at The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk) at www.EVEwrestling.com however we're very short on Ringside seats on both dates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest Pro-Wrestling:EVE DVD 'Empire Strikes Back - Chapter One' broke the record for fastest selling EVE DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are extremely limited on 'A New Hope - The Final Chapter' DVDs.
> 
> All DVDs available at www.EVEwrestling.com
> 
> If you want to be on the receiving end of Pro-Wrestling:EVE news bulletins & press releases the please send an email to [email protected] to get on The List~!
> 
> Thanks a lot for reading!
> 
> www.EVEwrestling.com
> 
> Join EVE on FaceBook
> www.FaceBook.com/EVEwrestling
> 
> Follow EVE on Twitter
> @ProWrestlingEVE
> 
> Watch EVE on YouTube
> www.YouTube.com/user/ProWrestlingEVE


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Courtesy of www.EVEwrestling.com



> *CHAMPIONSHIP UPDATE!*
> 
> The Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship Tournament brackets have been updated and we have two new names added to the tournament also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to the previously announced First Round matches (detailed below) www.EVEwrestling.com can now announce tournament match #3 and it's a match that is sure to add fuel to the fire of the WAW Gym vs European Empire feud as the four chosen are 'Portugal's Perfect Athlete' Shanna [European Empire]; 17 year old débutante Liberty [WAW Gym], multiple British promotion women's champion Destiny [WAW Gym] & 'The Lancashire Terrier' April Davids [European Empire].
> 
> Shanna: Portugal's Perfect Athlete made quite the début for Pro-Wrestling:EVE immediately putting the female wrestling world on notice that this previously unheard of Professional was the real deal. With tremendous technical fundamentals and the ability to take to the air Shanna made a name for herself in a tremendous back and forth contest with Britani Knight in a match that saw Knight take the victory. Later on however in the 3 Minute Warning contest Shanna was out for blood and secured a submission victory over the 18 year old second generation professional and also managed to put the youngster out of action for several weeks such was the damage caused.
> 
> Liberty: This is a big match for Liberty to make her Pro-Wrestling:EVE début in but with recent impressive performances for her WAW Gym events and at the recent Pro-Wrestling:EVE training camps EVE Management feel she is very deserving of this opportunity.
> 
> Destiny: Liberty's WAW Gym mate Destiny on the other hand must be walking into this tournament as one of the favourites having held practically every women's championship there is to hold in the UK in her 6 year wrestling career. Destiny will also be looking forward to once again getting in the ring with our next entrant...
> 
> April Davids: With earned nicknames such as 'The Professional Face-Breaker' and 'The Lancashire Terrier' it doesn't take a genius to figure out that April Davids is one seriously vicious, aggressive and hard-hitting individual.
> 
> Davids and her Northern Shooters partner Jenny Sjodin met Destiny and her WAW Gym partner Amazon back at Empire Strikes Back - Chapter One in a hard-hitting match that the referee was forced to throw out and rule a double disqualification such was the nature of their contest. Later on in the evening Davids & Sjodin joined Jetta, Nikki Storm and Shanna in forming the European Empire destroying WAW Gym leader Saraya Knight as 'Empire Strikes Back' came to a close.
> 
> Now Davids & Destiny will meet again in a 4 Corners match as part of the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship Tournament however should either be looking to advance this time they will need to worry about more than just each other as despite having gym partners in the match with the EVE Championship at stake in this tournament neither Shanna or Liberty will fail to take any advantage they can in order to win the match for themselves.
> 
> 
> This match is in addition to the 3 previously announced Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship Tournament matches:
> 
> 
> Match One of the Championship Tournament features a tournament favourite in 20 year veteran Saraya Knight [WAW Gym] vs the brute force of Amazon [WAW Gym], 'The Fightin' Irish' Rhia O'Reilly [No Gym Affiliation] and finally 'The Dynamite Princess' Nikki Storm [European Empire].
> 
> Tensions will no doubt be high in a contest that features both Saraya Knight & Nikki Storm following the events that took place at the end of 'Empire Strikes Back - The Final Chapter'.
> 
> Meanwhile 'The Fightin' Irish' recently made EVE Management aware that she was no longer training under Team Storm as wished to make a name for herself as a solo star.
> 
> Whilst not confirmed it is speculation that the invents involving Nikki Storm and Team Storm (Nikki had a very brief fling as part of the Team Storm gym before joining the European Empire) has lead to Team Storm dissolving with Becky James not even scheduled to be a part of the Pro-Wrestling:EVE weekend. It should also be noted that 'The Dynamite Princess' pinned both Rhia and Becky in the 3 Minute Warning match back at 'Empire Strikes Back - The Final Chapter'.
> 
> Amazon is coming into this contest as by far the biggest and perhaps most vicious of the four EVE Professionals. The last time we saw Amazon in EVE was in an incredibly hard-hitting tag team contest with fellow WAW Gym member Destiny as her partner against European Empire stable-mates The Northern Shooters - Jenny Sjodin & April Davids. The match ended in a double disqualification as all 4 Professionals brawled within the the ring and refusing to stop.
> 
> Later on in the evening Amazon went searching backstage for The Northern Shooters and caused such havoc that EVE Management were forced to have her ejected from the building before the show was even over.
> 
> With Amazon joining Saraya Knight in having a personal grudge against the European Empire of which Nikki Storm is a part of and with Rhia O'Reilly obviously wanting to avenge her previous loss to Storm not to mention having probable cause for revenge with Nikki being the catalyst for Team Storm no longer operating one must therefore come to the conclusion that Nikki Storm is entering this contest with a target on her head.
> 
> The Fifth Match of the EVE Championship Tournament will see former regular & still occasional tag team parters Britani Knight [WAW Gym] & Melodi [No Gym Affiliation] come face to face. While the duo formally known as The Norfolk Dolls could work as a unit against the other two Professionals in the contest only one woman can win and advance in the tournament and therefore the duo will at some point have to put their friendship aside and compete against each other in order to win.
> 
> The third woman in the contest is 'The Female Fight Machine' Jenny Sjodin [European Empire]. The Grappling Gold Medallist is regarded among those in the business as one of the favourites to win the tournament. The Swedish Submission Specialist is considered a strong betting favourite for going all the way and winning the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship after an impressive 2010 winning numerous medals around the world in Ground Grappling and showing a fierce killer instinct in the Pro-Wrestling:EVE rings. By aligning herself with Jetta's European Empire Sjodin has pushed herself even further into the spotlight and wrestling experts are predicting that 2011 will be the year of 'The Female Fight Machine'.
> 
> The 4th participant in this contest is being kept a closely guarded secret. It is to the understanding of www.EVEwrestling.com that EVE Management were forced to include this person (much against their wishes) due to legal proceedings. We are unsure of why this is the case but have been told that it will remain a secret from all wrestling press and even those on the Pro-Wrestling:EVE roster until the night itself. This gives the 4th participant quite the advantage as this individual already knows who they're competing against where as everyone else will have to adapt on the night.
> 
> The sixth First Round match as stated above will be a 'Last Chance Battle Royal'. This will feature the losers of the previous five First Round matches compete against one another in an over the top rope battle royal where the winner will be thrust back into the tournament albeit now having competed in TWO matches. EVE Management decided that while some may deem it unfair that they will have competed twice to get into the Quarter-Finals the mere fact that this gives them a second opportunity to win the EVE Championship in addition to the fact that their opponent would have had less time to prepare easily balances that out. EVE Management put this motion forward to all talent first and it should be noted that this was agreed by all those competing with not one objection.
> 
> Next week we'll be announcing the final two matches (tournament matches #2 & #4) in the first round of the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship Tournament that will take place on Friday April 8 at The Royal British Legion in Norwich.
> 
> *NEW EVE DVD NOW ON SALE!*
> 
> Find out why everybody is now talking about the female wrestlers of Europe with Pro-Wrestling:EVE 'Empire Strikes Back - Final Chapter' DVD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAIN EVENT:
> 10 WOMAN '3 MINUTE WARNING' MATCH
> 
> 10 women were chosen at random by EVE Management to have the opportunity to earn a 'buy' into the semi-finals of the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship Tournament on Saturday April 9 at The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk. However in order to earn that 'buy' 1 woman would have to outlast 9 others in this EVE Original Match - the '3 Minute Warning'.
> 
> The Rules:
> A random drawing is held backstage before the contest that will determine the order of entrance for the participants.
> 
> Eliminations occur in the contest by Pinfall or Submission only.
> 
> The EVE Professionals who drew the numbers 1 & 2 will start the contest.
> 
> Should 3 minutes pass without an elimination the EVE Professional who drew number 3 will then enter the ring.
> 
> However, should an elimination occur before the 3 minutes have expired the EVE Professional who drew the following number would then enter the ring, the clock is then reset and the 3 minute period begins again.
> 
> This continues until all 10 EVE Professionals have entered the match at which point there is no time limit and the match continues until there is just one EVE Professional remaining as the winner!
> 
> The winner will then receive a 'Buy' into the Semi-Finals of the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship Tournament to take place on Saturday April 8, 2011 at The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk!
> 
> The Participants:
> Britani Knight
> Saraya Knight
> 'Portugal's Perfect Athlete' Shanna
> 'The Dynamite Princess' Nikki Storm
> Carmel Jacob
> Sara-Marie Taylor
> Rhia O'Rielly
> Becky James
> Jane Beatrix Dunn
> A Mystery EVE Professional
> 
> Also on 'Empire Strikes Back - The Final Chapter':
> 
> The German Giant known as The Alpha Female has her toughest challenge to date as she finds herself giving up the weight advantage and up against multiple promotion women's champion Destiny!
> 
> In an EVE Potentials match Em Jay goes one on one with Sammy Hope. Both girls are looking to impress and gain a victory here in the hope of obtaining a spot on the main Pro-Wrestling:EVE roster!
> 
> Speaking of EVE Potentials we have highlights from the very first EVE Potentials event featuring footage of Britani Knight vs Janey B, plus Rhia O'Rielly, Alice Liberty, Italy's Maya & more!
> 
> Plus - The Rematch! The fans asked for it and we gave it to them, the rematch from the very first Pro-Wrestling:EVE DVD 'A New Hope', the incredibly hard hitting Catch Division contest between 'Professional Facebreaker' April 'The Lancashire Terrier' Davids & 'The Female Fight Machine' Jenny Sjodin!
> 
> Words can not do their first encounter justice and the second not only lived up to but surpassed fan expectations so don't delay - make sure you check out this hard-hitting contest NOW!
> 
> Also on this DVD is Part Two of 'At Home With The Knights'. EVE announcer Fred Emerson visited the home of The Knights to talk to Saraya and Britani about their careers in the wrestling business in addition to the history and evolution of female wrestling in the UK as they saw it happening.
> 
> Where as Part One heavily focussed on Saraya Knight Part Two focusses on 18 year old Britani!
> 
> Find out how Britani's first professional match came about at the tender age of just 13!
> 
> Being in the comfort of their own living room meant that Saraya & Britani's mother & daughter relationship is shown as it really is as the two 'bicker' back and forth in comical fashion disagreeing with one another on a number of issues!
> 
> Britani also discusses her favourite matches, her career goals and also has a word for her mother as it relates to her long standing feud with one of her best friends - 'Coventry's Loudest' Jetta who in turn has words of her own for her 'retired' rival!
> 
> In addition we also have a special audio interview with Scotland's Nikki Storm that was recorded by Stew Allen & Lee Burton of The Women Of Wrestling pod-cast following her début evening of competition in Pro-Wrestling:EVE.
> 
> Hear everything 'The Dynamite Princess' has to say on how the evening went for her, her career path leading up to EVE and her candid opinions on fellow EVE Professionals!
> 
> EVE Reporter Chloe Dale handles pre-fight interviews and a bonus photo gallery rounds off the special features of Pro-Wrestling:EVE's 'Empire Strikes Back - Chapter One' DVD!
> 
> *This DVD is available to buy NOW at just £9.99 and comes with FREE worldwide shipping and handling for a limited time only.*
> 
> Don't delay and don't miss out - let Fred Emerson & 'The Voice Of Reason' Angus McManus guide you through the action of Europe's only all female professional wrestling promotion and show your support by ordering now direct from Pro-Wrestling:EVE at http://www.evewrestling.com/shop/product/e...k-final-chapter
> 
> 
> *Women's Wrestling E-Zine 'RespecT' showcases Pro-Wrestling:EVE in new issue!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fast growing online E-Zine 'Respect' dedicated much of their new issue to Pro-Wrestling:EVE featuring interviews with 'Professional Face Breaker' April Davids and The Glamour Gym's Sara-Marie Taylor plus a special editorial from 'The Fightin' Irish' Rhia O'Reilly. This is in addition to news, interviews and features on women's professional wrestling from all around the globe so make sure you head on over now to have a read at http://en.calameo.com/read/0000618460677352bf960!
> 
> www.EVEwrestling.com
> 
> Join EVE on FaceBook www.FaceBook.com/EVEwrestling
> Follow EVE on Twitter @ProWrestlingEVE
> Watch EVE on YouTube www.YouTube.com/user/ProWrestlingEVE
> 
> Europe's only dedicated all female professional wrestling promotion Pro-Wrestling:EVE returns on Friday April 8 at The Royal British Legion in Norwich, Norfolk and on Saturday April 9 at The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk.
> 
> The two days will feature a tournament to crown the first Pro-Wrestling:EVE champion! Night One (April 8, Norwich) will feature the First Round and Quarter Finals while Night Two (April 9, Sudbury) will feature the Semi-Finals and Championship Final! Tickets are available for both dates (Friday April 8 at The British Legion in Norwich, Norfolk and Saturday April 9 at The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk) at www.EVEwrestling.com however we're very short on Ringside seats on both dates.
> 
> Remember at Pro-Wrestling:EVE shows KIDS GO FREE* Tickets (same price applies each night): Ringside seats are £20, Adults Standard Admission is only £10 and includes FREE entry for one under 16 year old if required! A Family of up to Four (maximum 2 adults) is just £18; NUS Card Holders / OAP / (additional) Under 16 Tickets are just £5!
> 
> In addition to Pro-Wrestling:EVE merchandise we will also have SHIMMER: Women Athletes & nCw Femmes Fatales DVDs on sale over the weekend!


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Courtesy of The List~

Get on The List~ by emailing [email protected] and writing 'The List~' as the subject!




> *Pro-Wrestling:EVE News Update (11/03/2011)*
> 
> In This Update:
> 
> We preview the First Round of the upcoming Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship
> Tournament to take place over April 8 and 9.
> 
> We announce a new First Round Match in the tournament.
> 
> We preview EVE DVD #4 'Empire Strikes Back - Final Chapter' which was
> released this past Tuesday.
> 
> We announce details on the next Pro-Wrestling:EVE Training Camp
> 
> + More!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PRO-WRESTLING:EVE CHAMPIONSHIP TOURNAMENT UPDATE!*
> 
> The Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship Tournament brackets are almost complete
> with just one match and four participants remaining!
> 
> 
> Lets take a look at the announced matches for the Pro-Wrestling:EVE
> Championship Tournament thus far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Match One of the Championship Tournament features a tournament favourite
> in 20 year veteran Saraya Knight [WAW Gym] vs the brute force of Amazon
> [WAW Gym], 'The Fightin' Irish' Rhia O'Reilly [No Gym Affiliation] and
> finally 'The Dynamite Princess' Nikki Storm [European Empire].
> 
> Tensions will no doubt be high in a contest that features both Saraya
> Knight & Nikki Storm following the events that took place at the end of
> 'Empire Strikes Back - The Final Chapter'.
> 
> Meanwhile 'The Fightin' Irish' recently made EVE Management aware that she
> was no longer training under Team Storm as wished to make a name for
> herself as a solo star.
> 
> Whilst not confirmed it is speculation that the invents involving Nikki
> Storm and Team Storm (Nikki had a very brief fling as part of the Team
> Storm gym before joining the European Empire) has lead to Team Storm
> dissolving with Becky James not even scheduled to be a part of the
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE weekend. It should also be noted that 'The Dynamite
> Princess' pinned both Rhia and Becky in the 3 Minute Warning match back at
> 'Empire Strikes Back - The Final Chapter'.
> 
> Amazon is coming into this contest as by far the biggest and perhaps most
> vicious of the four EVE Professionals. The last time we saw Amazon in EVE
> was in an incredibly hard-hitting tag team contest with fellow WAW Gym
> member Destiny as her partner against European Empire stable-mates The
> Northern Shooters - Jenny Sjodin & April Davids. The match ended in a
> double disqualification as all 4 Professionals brawled within the the ring
> and refusing to stop.
> 
> Later on in the evening Amazon went searching backstage for The Northern
> Shooters and caused such havoc that EVE Management were forced to have her
> ejected from the building before the show was even over.
> 
> With Amazon joining Saraya Knight in having a personal grudge against the
> European Empire of which Nikki Storm is a part of and with Rhia O'Reilly
> obviously wanting to avenge her previous loss to Storm not to mention
> having probable cause for revenge with Nikki being the catalyst for Team
> Storm no longer operating one must therefore come to the conclusion that
> Nikki Storm is entering this contest with a target on her head.
> 
> 
> Match number 2 in the first round of the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship
> Tournament will be revealed in next weeks update!
> 
> 
> Match number 3 in the first round of the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship
> Tournament will see the recently erupted feud between The European Empire
> and The WAW Gym continue to flare in the one fall Four Corners match that
> will see Shanna [European Empire], April Davids [European Empire], Destiny
> [WAW Gym] & newcomer Alice Liberty [WAW Gym].
> 
> Shanna: Portugal's Perfect Athlete made quite the début for
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE immediately putting the female wrestling world on notice
> that this previously unheard of Professional was the real deal. With
> tremendous technical fundamentals and the ability to take to the air
> Shanna made a name for herself in a tremendous back and forth contest with
> Britani Knight in a match that saw Knight take the victory. Later on
> however in the 3 Minute Warning contest Shanna was out for blood and
> secured a submission victory over the 18 year old second generation
> professional and also managed to put the youngster out of action for
> several weeks such was the damage caused.
> 
> Liberty: This is a big match for Liberty to make her Pro-Wrestling:EVE
> début in but with recent impressive performances for her WAW Gym events
> and at the recent Pro-Wrestling:EVE training camps EVE Management feel she
> is very deserving of this opportunity.
> 
> Destiny: Liberty's WAW Gym mate Destiny on the other hand must be walking
> into this tournament as one of the favourites having held practically
> every women's championship there is to hold in the UK in her 6 year
> wrestling career. Destiny will also be looking forward to once again
> getting in the ring with our next entrant...
> 
> April Davids: With earned nicknames such as 'The Professional
> Face-Breaker' and 'The Lancashire Terrier' it doesn't take a genius to
> figure out that April Davids is one seriously vicious, aggressive and
> hard-hitting individual.
> 
> Davids and her Northern Shooters partner Jenny Sjodin met Destiny and her
> WAW Gym partner Amazon back at Empire Strikes Back - Chapter One in a
> hard-hitting match that the referee was forced to throw out and rule a
> double disqualification such was the nature of their contest. Later on in
> the evening Davids & Sjodin joined Jetta, Nikki Storm and Shanna in
> forming the European Empire destroying WAW Gym leader Saraya Knight as
> 'Empire Strikes Back' came to a close.
> 
> Now Davids & Destiny will meet again in a 4 Corners match as part of the
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship Tournament however should either be looking
> to advance this time they will need to worry about more than just each
> other as despite having gym partners in the match with the EVE
> Championship at stake in this tournament neither Shanna or Liberty will
> fail to take any advantage they can in order to win the match for
> themselves.
> 
> 
> The Fourth Match in the First Round of the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship
> Tournament will feature the ONLY undefeated Professional currently active
> on the Pro-Wrestling:EVE roster in the form of Germany's Alpha Female [No
> Gym Affiliation]. The Munich Mauler has become arguably the most popular
> Professional on the Pro-Wrestling:EVE roster after tearing through
> opponent after opponent including being the only person to ever slam EVE's
> super-heavyweight Destiny in her 6 year wrestling career. However since
> DVD #2 (A New Hope - Final Chapter) Alpha has had issues with The Glamour
> Gym. From twice sacrificing their then personal assistant Jane Beatrix
> Dunn to the German Giant instead of taking the contests themselves to
> aiding Destiny in gaining an advantage in their one on one contest on DVD
> #4 (Empire Strikes Back - Final Chapter). Do both Carmel Jacob &
> Sara-Marie Taylor of The Glamour Gym have a death wish or do they believe
> they have a way to make a name for themselves at the expense of The Alpha
> Female? From running scared to actively provoking it seems The Glamour Gym
> have suddenly changed their tactics and there is no doubt that a win over
> The Alpha Female would certainly propel either of the duo's career even
> further into the spotlight. Well on April 8 at The Royal British Legion in
> Norwich Carmel Jacob [The Glamour Gym] will get just that opportunity as
> she too will be in the 4 Corners match with The Alpha Female as part of
> the first round of the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship Tournament. However
> waiting in the wings ready to hand Alpha Female her first defeat and move
> ahead in the tournament at the expense of Carmel Jacob is former EVE
> Potential Em Jay [No Gym Affiliation] and EVE newcomer Kay Lee Ray [No Gym
> Affiliation].
> 
> While not successful in her EVE Potentials match back on DVD #4 (Empire
> Strikes Back - Final Chapter) Em Jay has since dramatically upped her
> training regime and taken part in all Pro-Wrestling:EVE training camps
> (for more information go to www.EVEwrestling.com/training) and in the eyes
> of EVE Management her hard work, continued dedication and improvement has
> seen the Portsmouth native go from EVE Potential to EVE Professional. The
> student of Hardcore Holly and The UK Kid will undoubtedly be going into
> this tournament as one of the underdogs and perhaps even a perennial
> afterthought to the other Professionals however Em Jay will be looking to
> showcase her improved in-ring abilities and create the biggest upset of
> the night and if Em-Jay can get past this match then there is no telling
> just what she may be able to achieve...
> 
> Our fourth and final Professional in this contest is 18 year old Kay Lee
> Ray from Scotland. Kay Lee will be making her début on Friday April 8 at
> The Royal British Legion in Norwich and while she has never even been on
> the same cards with the majority of the rest of the EVE Professionals one
> person whom she has had her fair share of battles with is also in this
> contest in the form of fellow Scot Carmel Jacob. Having competed against
> her numerous times in Scotland Kay knows what she has to do to get past
> the Glamour Gym member and will no doubt be looking to keep the contest
> between the two. Kay Lee Ray comes into Pro-Wrestling:EVE highly touted by
> some of the best wrestlers in the world as being the 'One To Watch' in
> 2011 and from what we've been told with the right game plan Kay Lee Ray
> could very much be the person leaving The Delphi Club on Saturday April 9
> having competed in the tournament finals with a Championship belt around
> her waist.
> 
> 
> The Fifth Match of the EVE Championship Tournament will see former regular
> & still occasional tag team parters Britani Knight [WAW Gym] & Melodi [No
> Gym Affiliation] come face to face. While the duo formally known as The
> Norfolk Dolls could work as a unit against the other two Professionals in
> the contest only one woman can win and advance in the tournament and
> therefore the duo will at some point have to put their friendship aside
> and compete against each other in order to win.
> 
> The third woman in the contest is 'The Female Fight Machine' Jenny Sjodin
> [European Empire]. The Grappling Gold Medallist is regarded among those in
> the business as one of the favourites to win the tournament. The Swedish
> Submission Specialist is considered a strong betting favourite for going
> all the way and winning the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship after an
> impressive 2010 winning numerous medals around the world in Ground
> Grappling and showing a fierce killer instinct in the Pro-Wrestling:EVE
> rings. By aligning herself with Jetta's European Empire Sjodin has pushed
> herself even further into the spotlight and wrestling experts are
> predicting that 2011 will be the year of 'The Female Fight Machine'.
> 
> The 4th participant in this contest is being kept a closely guarded
> secret. It is to the understanding of www.EVEwrestling.com that EVE
> Management were forced to include this person (much against their wishes)
> due to legal proceedings. We are unsure of why this is the case but have
> been told that it will remain a secret from all wrestling press and even
> those on the Pro-Wrestling:EVE roster until the night itself. This gives
> the 4th participant quite the advantage as this individual already knows
> who they're competing against where as everyone else will have to adapt on
> the night.
> 
> The sixth First Round match as stated above will be a 'Last Chance Battle
> Royal'. This will feature the losers of the previous five First Round
> matches compete against one another in an over the top rope battle royal
> where the winner will be thrust back into the tournament albeit now having
> competed in TWO matches. EVE Management decided that while some may deem
> it unfair that they will have competed twice to get into the
> Quarter-Finals the mere fact that this gives them a second opportunity to
> win the EVE Championship in addition to the fact that their opponent would
> have had less time to prepare easily balances that out. EVE Management put
> this motion forward to all talent first and it should be noted that this
> was agreed by all those competing with not one objection.
> 
> Next week we'll be announcing the final match (tournament matches #2) in
> the first round of the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship Tournament that will
> take place on Friday April 8 at The Royal British Legion in Norwich.
> 
> 
> *NEW EVE DVD NOW ON SALE!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find out why everybody is now talking about the female wrestlers of Europe
> with Pro-Wrestling:EVE 'Empire Strikes Back - Final Chapter' DVD!
> 
> 
> MAIN EVENT:
> 10 WOMAN '3 MINUTE WARNING' MATCH
> 
> 10 women were chosen at random by EVE Management to have the opportunity
> to earn a 'buy' into the semi-finals of the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship
> Tournament on Saturday April 9 at The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk.
> However in order to earn that 'buy' 1 woman would have to outlast 9 others
> in this EVE Original Match - the '3 Minute Warning'.
> 
> The Rules:
> A random drawing is held backstage before the contest that will determine
> the order of entrance for the participants.
> 
> Eliminations occur in the contest by Pinfall or Submission only.
> 
> The EVE Professionals who drew the numbers 1 & 2 will start the contest.
> 
> Should 3 minutes pass without an elimination the EVE Professional who drew
> number 3 will then enter the ring.
> 
> However, should an elimination occur before the 3 minutes have expired the
> EVE Professional who drew the following number would then enter the ring,
> the clock is then reset and the 3 minute period begins again.
> 
> This continues until all 10 EVE Professionals have entered the match at
> which point there is no time limit and the match continues until there is
> just one EVE Professional remaining as the winner!
> 
> The winner will then receive a 'Buy' into the Semi-Finals of the
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship Tournament to take place on Saturday April
> 8, 2011 at The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk!
> 
> The Participants:
> Britani Knight
> Saraya Knight
> 'Portugal's Perfect Athlete' Shanna
> 'The Dynamite Princess' Nikki Storm
> Carmel Jacob
> Sara-Marie Taylor
> Rhia O'Rielly
> Becky James
> Jane Beatrix Dunn
> A Mystery EVE Professional
> 
> Also on 'Empire Strikes Back - The Final Chapter':
> 
> The German Giant known as The Alpha Female has her toughest challenge to
> date as she finds herself giving up the weight advantage and up against
> multiple promotion women's champion Destiny!
> 
> In an EVE Potentials match Em Jay goes one on one with Sammy Hope. Both
> girls are looking to impress and gain a victory here in the hope of
> obtaining a spot on the main Pro-Wrestling:EVE roster!
> 
> Speaking of EVE Potentials we have highlights from the very first EVE
> Potentials event featuring footage of Britani Knight vs Janey B, plus Rhia
> O'Rielly, Alice Liberty, Italy's Maya & more!
> 
> Plus - The Rematch! The fans asked for it and we gave it to them, the
> rematch from the very first Pro-Wrestling:EVE DVD 'A New Hope', the
> incredibly hard hitting Catch Division contest between 'Professional
> Facebreaker' April 'The Lancashire Terrier' Davids & 'The Female Fight
> Machine' Jenny Sjodin!
> 
> Words can not do their first encounter justice and the second not only
> lived up to but surpassed fan expectations so don't delay - make sure you
> check out this hard-hitting contest NOW!
> 
> Also on this DVD is Part Two of 'At Home With The Knights'. EVE announcer
> Fred Emerson visited the home of The Knights to talk to Saraya and Britani
> about their careers in the wrestling business in addition to the history
> and evolution of female wrestling in the UK as they saw it happening.
> 
> Where as Part One heavily focussed on Saraya Knight Part Two focusses on
> 18 year old Britani!
> 
> Find out how Britani's first professional match came about at the tender
> age of just 13!
> 
> Being in the comfort of their own living room meant that Saraya &
> Britani's mother & daughter relationship is shown as it really is as the
> two 'bicker' back and forth in comical fashion disagreeing with one
> another on a number of issues!
> 
> Britani also discusses her favourite matches, her career goals and also
> has a word for her mother as it relates to her long standing feud with one
> of her best friends - 'Coventry's Loudest' Jetta who in turn has words of
> her own for her 'retired' rival!
> 
> In addition we also have a special audio interview with Scotland's Nikki
> Storm that was recorded by Stew Allen & Lee Burton of The Women Of
> Wrestling pod-cast following her début evening of competition in
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE.
> 
> Hear everything 'The Dynamite Princess' has to say on how the evening went
> for her, her career path leading up to EVE and her candid opinions on
> fellow EVE Professionals!
> 
> EVE Reporter Chloe Dale handles pre-fight interviews and a bonus photo
> gallery rounds off the special features of Pro-Wrestling:EVE's 'Empire
> Strikes Back - Final Chapter' DVD!
> 
> This DVD is available to buy NOW at just £9.99 and comes with FREE
> worldwide shipping and handling for a limited time only.
> 
> Don't delay and don't miss out - let Fred Emerson & 'The Voice Of Reason'
> Angus McManus guide you through the action of Europe's only all female
> professional wrestling promotion and show your support by ordering now
> direct from Pro-Wrestling:EVE at www.EVEwrestling.com/Shop
> 
> 
> *Next Pro-Wrestling:EVE Training Weekend Announced!*
> 
> Europe's only dedicated all female professional wrestling promotion
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE presents a FEMALE ONLY professional wrestling training
> camp to take place on the weekend of May 21/22 in Norwich, England.
> 
> The camp will be taken by legendary professional wrestling group WAW
> lead by 26 year veteran "Rowdy" Ricky Knight and his wife & 19 year
> Professional Saraya Knight.
> 
> "Rowdy" Ricky Knight has wrestled all over the world both with and against
> some of the biggest & best stars to ever grace a wrestling ring from
> Dynamite Kid & Jushin "Thunder" Liger to Giant Haystacks & Finlay and
> everyone in between - The Rowdy Man has nothing left to prove to anyone
> and is a fountain of knowledge that every aspiring wrestler be they male
> or female should desire to train with.
> 
> 19 year Professional "Sweet" Saraya Knight is regarded as perhaps the best
> female professional wrestler in all of Europe and much like her husband
> "Rowdy" Ricky Knight has also appeared on events both with and against
> some of the best female wrestlers to ever grace the squared circle
> including the highly regarded Japanese female wrestling star Mariko
> Yoshida. Saraya Knight is also the mother to 18 year old Britani Knight
> who WWE have recently been touting and the Mother & Daughter duo are set
> to début in the US this coming March for SHIMMER.
> 
> In addition to "Rowdy" Ricky Knight and "Sweet" Saraya Knight also in
> attendance will be Pro-Wrestling:EVE Producer Dann Read who since 2006 has
> lead a resurgence of interest in the promotion and interest of female
> professional wrestling throughout Europe. Dann will be on hand to monitor
> progression of students as well as offering advice and information from a
> female wrestling promoters point of view and what they're after and
> require of the talent. High standard students that impress throughout the
> weekend may be rewarded with the opportunity to work for
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE.
> 
> DETAILS:
> 
> The camp is open to all levels of experience be they first timers or 10
> year pros.
> 
> The camp will take place at the Breckland Community Centre in Cosstessey,
> Norwich from 10am - 5.30pm on Saturday May 21st and from 10am -
> 4.30pm on Sunday the 22nd May.
> 
> An evening Academy showcase will take place following the camp on Sunday
> where selected students will be offered the chance to work in front of a
> live crowd with EVE Professionals such as Saraya & Britani Knight among
> others. This is of course at the discretion of the individuals themselves
> and is entirely voluntary upon selection.
> 
> Overnight accommodation is kindly provided by WAW at a small additional
> cost (please phone the telephone number provided at the end of this email
> should you require details on this) although you are of course welcome to
> arrange your own overnight accommodation at your own expense. If
> travelling from London via train head to London Liverpool Street where you
> can catch a train to Norwich. From there we suggest a taxi to your
> destination (which will be
> about £6).
> 
> Minimum age for training is 14 with written consent from parent / parental
> guardian required for those under 16.
> 
> The cost of the Training Weekend is just £50 and is payable on the first
> day of training.
> 
> To book your place please email [email protected] or should you have
> any further questions and wish to speak to the fantastic trainers at WAW
> themselves please call 0800 046 8164 (free to call in the UK) or email
> [email protected]
> 
> You can keep up to date with Pro-Wrestling:EVE at www.EVEwrestling.com ;
> www.FaceBook.com/EVEwrestling and on Twitter @ProWrestlingEVE
> 
> 
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE can be contacted by e-mail on [email protected] or
> by calling 07707 087100
> 
> 
> 
> *Women's Wrestling E-Zine 'RespecT' showcases Pro-Wrestling:EVE in new issue!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fast growing online E-Zine 'Respect' dedicated much of their new issue to
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE featuring interviews with 'Professional Face Breaker'
> April Davids and The Glamour Gym's Sara-Marie Taylor plus a special
> editorial from 'The Fightin' Irish' Rhia O'Reilly. This is in addition to
> news, interviews and features on women's professional wrestling from all
> around the globe so make sure you head on over now to have a read at
> http://en.calameo.com/read/0000618460677352bf960!
> 
> 
> *EVE ON YOUTUBE*
> 
> Make sure you keep an eye on Pro-Wrestling:EVE's YouTube account
> (www.YouTube.com/user/ProWrestlingEVE) as we'll be releasing some short
> videos of some of the EVE Professionals talking candidly about the
> upcoming Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship Tournament!
> 
> 
> *NEXT EVENTS FROM PRO-WRESTLING:EVE!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Europe's only dedicated all female professional wrestling promotion
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE returns on Friday April 8 at The Royal British Legion in
> Norwich, Norfolk and on Saturday April 9 at The Delphi Club in Sudbury,
> Suffolk.
> 
> The two days will feature a tournament to crown the first
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE champion! Night One (April 8, Norwich) will feature the
> First Round and Quarter Finals while Night Two (April 9, Sudbury) will
> feature the Semi-Finals and Championship Final! Tickets are available for
> both dates (Friday April 8 at The British Legion in Norwich, Norfolk and
> Saturday April 9 at The Delphi Club in Sudbury, Suffolk) at
> www.EVEwrestling.com however we're very short on Ringside seats on both
> dates.
> 
> Remember at Pro-Wrestling:EVE shows KIDS GO FREE* Tickets (same price
> applies each night): Ringside seats are £20, Adults Standard Admission is
> only £10 and includes FREE entry for one under 16 year old if required! A
> Family of up to Four (maximum 2 adults) is just £18; NUS Card Holders /
> OAP / (additional) Under 16 Tickets are just £5!
> 
> In addition to Pro-Wrestling:EVE merchandise we will also have SHIMMER:
> Women Athletes & nCw Femmes Fatales DVDs on sale over the weekend!
> 
> 
> In the next update we'll be announcing the four participants in the final
> first round 4 Corners match of the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship
> Tournament; we'll be taking a look back at the previous Pro-Wrestling:EVE
> events and cover the rivalries that emerged throughout the DVD taping's
> and have a great competition for everyone to take part in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.EVEwrestling.com
> 
> Join EVE on FaceBook www.FaceBook.com/EVEwrestling
> Follow EVE on Twitter @ProWrestlingEVE
> Watch EVE on YouTube www.YouTube.com/user/ProWrestlingEVE


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

From www.EVEwrestling.com




> *NOW AVAILABLE!
> 
> GIANT 3.9 FT POSTERS OF EVE PROFESSIONALS ALPHA FEMALE, SHANNA, THE GLAMOUR GYM & BRITANI KNIGHT!
> *
> 
> 
> All posters are a MASSIVE 3.9 ft by 2.76 feet and is made from high quality gloss photo print paper.
> 
> 
> *GIANT Alpha Female 3.9ft Gloss Poster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRUSH. KILL. DESTROY.
> 
> There is a very good chance that should you wake up in the morning still a little bit dazed and see this GIANT poster of The Alpha Female (WITH GUNS!) staring straight back at your face you may involuntarily pee your pants from fear.
> 
> Then when you come to a little bit more and realise that it's a poster and not the actual Alpha Female you'll be able to feel safe again and begin clearing up after yourself.
> 
> This is probably the safest way to live with Alpha Female in your life so we highly recommend it. An Actual Alpha Female living with you is not advised due to likely case of death.
> 
> 
> *
> GIANT Glamour Gym 3.9 ft Gloss Poster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Everyone needs a little bit of Glamour in their lives'.
> 
> These were the words of The Glamour Gym's Carmel Jacob and now you can have a bit of Glamour in your life every day courtesy of this GIANT 3.9 ft poster of The Glamour Gym - Carmel Jacob & Sara-Marie Taylor. Don't make a fashion faux pas - decorate your wall with the finest in Glamour Gym 'Wall-Wear' (their words, not ours, 'wall-wear - clothes for your walls' apparently....nobody likes a naked wall).
> 
> 
> 
> *GIANT Shanna 3.9ft Gloss Poster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanna claims to be'Portugal's Perfect Athlete' and Pro-Wrestling:EVE brings you what must therefore be 'Portugal's Perfect Poster!
> 
> 
> 
> *GIANT Britani Knight 3.9ft Gloss Poster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britani Knight is a second generation wrestler who despite being just 18 years old is already regarded as one of the best in the world. As publicised by websites such as Diva-Dirt.com Britani has already been scouted and has taken part in well received try-outs for World Wrestling Entertainment. She is BOUND for greatness, celebrity stardom and to be the most successful female wrestler to ever come from Europe. Now Pro-Wrestling:EVE brings you this GIANT 3.9 ft poster of 'The Future' Britani Knight to place on your 'Walls Of Greatness'.
> 
> 
> 
> All posters are a MASSIVE 3.9 ft by 2.76 feet of high quality gloss photo print paper and cost £30 each including FREE Shipping / Postage
> 
> 
> *These posters are available now www.EVEwrestling.com/shop*
> ​


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Quick results from the weekend!

Pro-Wrestling:EVE at Project Nightclub in Norwich, Norfolk on Friday April 8

Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship Tournament First Round:

Nikki Storm def. Saraya Knight, Amazon & Rhia O'Reilly.
Saraya was about to put Nikki Storm away with the powerbomb when Jenny Sjodin, April Davids and Shanna attacked Amazon and Rhia on the outside, referee Chris Roberts was trying to bring order to the chaos outside the ring when Blue Nikita came out and struck Saraya with a kendo stick allowing Nikki Storm to fall on top for the pinfall win. 

Erin Angel def. Sara-Marie Taylor, Super Janey B and Pollyanna when Erin pinned Pollyanna with a missile dropkick.

Shanna def. Liberty, April Davids & Destiny when Shanna pinned Liberty with a top rope cross body.

Alpha Female def. Em Jay, Kay Lee Ray and Carmel Jacob after pinning Em Jay with the Omega Slam.

Jenny Sjodin def. Britani Knight, Melodi & Blue Nikita after Britani Knight tapped out to the cross arm breaker. Saraya Knight attempted to jump Blue Nikita at the start of the match in retaliation to . Security held Saraya back, Blue Nikita then dived into the security trying to hold Saraya back and more security was then needed to hold the pair apart. 

**

Quarter-Final
Nikki Storm def. Erin Angel with a Perfect Storm.

Quarter Final
Alpha Female def. Shanna with a tilt-a-whirl Power-Slam

**

Non-Tournament: 
Saraya Knight def. Blue Nikita in a Last Woman Standing match

**

Britani Knight won the Last Chance Battle Royal featuring those who failed to qualify in the first round lastly eliminating Destiny & the Glamour Gym.

Quarter Final:
Britani Knight def. Jenny Sjodin with a Knight Light to advance to the semi-finals


Pro-Wrestling:EVE at The Delphi Centre in Sudbury, Suffolk on Saturday April 9

The European Empire (Jenny Sjodin, April Davids & Shanna) def. Erin Angel, Blue Nikita & Rhia O'Reilly when Angel tapped out to Davids ankle lock

Super Janey B def Pollyanna with a super-cross

Destiny def Saraya Knight after a big splash

The Glamour Gym def Liberty & Kay Lee Ray. Sara pinned Liberty following the Make Over (hooking DDT) while Carmel pinned Kay Lee Ray after The Embellishment (Top Rope DDT)

Semi-Final:
Britani Knight def Jetta

Semi-Final
Nikki Storm def Alpha Female following interference from April Davids, Jenny Sjodin, Shanna & The Glamour Gym

**

Tornado Rules: Jenny Sjodin & April Davids def Destiny & Amazon

Shanna def Saraya Knight with a top rope cross body

Erin Angel def Blue Nikita after hitting a top rope moonsault

Rhia O'Reilly def Em Jay with a crucifix hold

Alpha Female & Super Janey B def The Glamour Gym

Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship Tournament Final
Britani Knight def Nikki Storm with a second rope Knight Light











Pro-Wrestling:EVE returns on Oct 8 and 9 at The Doncaster Dome for cross promotional show EVE vs Ice Ribbon!

Tickets available now at www.EVEwrestling.com


----------



## Poueff

So,she's "Portugal's Perfect Athlete" but she's called Shanna?

---

Seems good overall,looking forward to the next show =)


----------



## BalooUpoo

Looks good. Jetta sucks.


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

*Pro-Wrestling:EVE. Ice Ribbon. Shawn Michaels. Vader. 1PW. 
It's The Biggest & Most Versatile Weekend In European Wrestling History!*

Pro-Wrestling:EVE is going up North for the first time and we're going to make it VERY special!

The Joshi Puroresu stars of Japanese women's wrestling promotion Ice Ribbon are coming to the Doncaster Dome in England for 2 days for cross promotional battles!

While neither EVE nor Ice Ribbon have decided who will represent them on this weekend of inter-promotional contests you can rest assure that both promotions will be wanting to come out the victors and will be sending those who they feel are the best to do so.

The events will take place in the afternoons of October 8 and 9 at The Doncaster Dome. Doors open at 2pm and the shows begin at 2.15pm. This applies to both days.

But that's not all that will be going on at the Doncaster Dome on the weekend of October 8 and 9. Former WWE World Heavyweight Champion 'The Heartbreak Kid' Shawn Michaels will be at The Dome on the mornings prior to both EVE events. Shawn Michaels will be taking pictures and signing autographs in special fan conventions!

And that's STILL not all! 1PW - the most high profile male professional wrestling promotion in Europe will be holding events in the evening of both days and already announced for the shows is former WCW and IWGP World Heavyweight Champion Vader!

Tickets for both the Shawn Michaels Fan Convention and 1PW show are available from www.oneprowrestling.com

So there you have it. Arguably the most versatile days of Professional Wrestling to perhaps ever take place in Europe. Fan conventions with 'The Greatest Superstar Of All Time' former WWE World Heavyweight Champion Shawn Michaels, full shows from 1PW featuring the best male wrestlers in Europe and some of the biggest names in professional wrestling history including former WCW Champion Vader; + for the first time ever Joshi Puroresu comes to the UK as the female wrestlers of Japanese female wrestling promotion Ice Ribbon collide with the European Professionals of Pro-Wrestling:EVE in TWO inter-promotional events!

Tickets for the EVE vs Ice Ribbon events are available now at the Events section of www.EVEwrestling.com


----------



## ringbelles

BalooUpoo said:


> Looks good. Jetta sucks.


This is incorrect. Jetta is great, and is a quality heel.


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

This past weekend saw Pro-Wrestling:EVE reach it's first anniversary and to celebrate we have TWO announcements!

Firstly to celebrate our 1 Year Anniversary for a limited time only we're releasing this match for free view on YouTube featuring one of the biggest stars to emerge from Pro-Wrestling:EVE in the form of Alpha Female facing the biggest challenge of her career in the EVE singles début of multiple promotion women's champion Destiny! 

CLICK HERE TO WATCH!

The second announcement:

Courtesy of www.XWAwrestling.com

Thanks to a brand new partnership between XWA Wrestling and Europe's only all-female wrestling promotion Pro-Wrestling:EVE, a women's title match between the two best female wrestlers currently competing on the continent has been added to XWA War on the Shore VII on Saturday June 4.

This match at The Carleton in Morecambe will be for the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship, and will have a true international flavour as it pits the champion Britani Knight from Norwich, England against the number one contender Jenny Sjodin from Sundsvall, Sweden.

At just 18 years of age, Britani Knight (pictured below with the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Title) is one of the hottest female prospects to ever come out of the United Kingdom. It was recently reported in the Wrestling Observer newsletter that Britani had a WWE try out last month and therefore is a potential future superstar on both sides of the Atlantic. As a member of the Knight wrestling dynasty; the daughter of Rowdy Ricky Knight and the Sweet Saraya, and sister of The Zebra Kid and Zak Zodiac, Britani certainly has wrestling in her blood. And by competing for the XWA, thus following in the footsteps of all four of her family members, she will become the fifth member of the Knight family to ever appear on a Greg Lambert-promoted event in Morecambe.










But she will face a tough challenge in Jenny Sjodin (pictured below), who has competed for XWA once before in 2010. Sjodin, 25, has a phenomenal fighting pedigree in Mixed Martial Arts and amateur mat wrestling, having won a gold medal in Ground Grappling and competed in the Grapplers' Quest tournament in New Jersey, USA, recognised by the Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC). She is one of the most dangerous competitors in Pro-Wrestling:EVE and is feared for her lethal cross armbreaker submission.










Miss Knight and Miss Sjodin know each other extremely well, having shared victories against each other in the recent Pro-Wrestling:EVE two-day tournament which saw Britani crowned champion on April 9 2011 in Sudbury, Suffolk.

The partnership between XWA Wrestling and Pro-Wrestling:EVE has come about due to the close friendship between XWA's new co-owner Sam Slam and Pro-Wrestling:EVE promoter Dann Read. It is expected that XWA will recognise the winner of this match as its own women's champion.

Dann Read said: "I am delighted that Pro-Wrestling:EVE has joined with XWA Wrestling to bring the biggest, best and most important matchup in European women's wrestling today to the great fans of Morecambe.

"Both girls have one win against the other, Jenny having made Britani tap out, then Britani pinned Jenny in a rematch. Britani has skills and heart beyond her years, having won the title tournament after competing in five matches over two days, and while suffering with glandular fever. But she will be healthy for this title match and will need to be. Jenny is one of the biggest threats Britani could ever encounter, a submission specialist who is well-versed in many different styles of wrestling.
"This partnership with XWA comes at a very important time for Pro-Wrestling:EVE as we prepare to welcome the wrestlers from Ice Ribbon to the UK in October, the first time a Japanese women's wrestling (Joshi) promotion will ever have visited Great Britain.

"I hope Britani Knight v Jenny Sjodin will be the first of many Pro-Wrestling:EVE matches on XWA Wrestling shows in the future."

This prestigious and historic title match has been added to an already mouthwatering card for XWA War on the Shore VII at The Carleton in Morecambe on Saturday, June 4 2011. The card will be headlined by The Royal Battle which sees David Deville, the professional wrestler who by day works as a footman for Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II, put the FWA World and XWA British Heavyweight Titles on the line against number one contender 'The Heavyweight House of Pain' Stixx. For ticket details see www.xwawrestling.com or call 08444 771000.


----------



## FoxSteiner

Wow!! Didn't know this exists in Europe. It's only in the UK, or they go around in Europe as well?


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

From www.EVEwrestling.com



> *One Championship Defence Down, Second Championship Defence Approaches*
> 
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE Champion Britani Knight defended her title for the first time this past Sunday at Project Nightclub, Norwich at the WAW May Mayhem event against the 17 year old wrestling prodigy Liberty. The two had a great back and forth encounter that in the end was won by the defending champion after catching a crossbody block and turning it into the Knight-Light (package DDT/fisherman buster) for the victory. The match was recorded and will be featured on a future Pro-Wrestling:EVE DVD.
> 
> Britani Knight is now preparing for her second Championship defence which will be taking place next Saturday (June 4) at The Carleton in Morecambe, Lancashire where the 18 year old will defend against 'The Female Fight Machine' Jenny Sjodin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pair each hold one win over another stemming from the first leg of the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship Tournament.
> 
> The Championship Tournament was laid out with six first round matches - one of which was a Last Chance Battle Royal whereby all the losers of the first round matches would get one last chance to make it to the Quarter-Finals. Britani Knight and Jenny Sjodin found themselves on opposite sides of the ring in a first round match and it was Sjodin who took the victory making Britani Knight tap out to her primary finishing hold - the cross arm breaker. By virtue of the win Jenny Sjodin advanced to the Quarter-Finales where as Britani Knight would now need to win the Last Chance Battle Royal in order to get back into the Championship Tournament.
> 
> Britani did just that. Lastly eliminating heavyweight Destiny along with both Carmel & SMT of The Glamour Gym Britani won the Last Chance Battle Royal and earned a place back in the Quarter-Finals of the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship Tournament. However her Quarter-Final match would take place immediately and would be against the very same EVE Professional who submitted her earlier in the evening 'The Female Fight Machine' Jenny Sjodin.
> 
> This time the match had a different ending. Despite constant and vicious attacks to the arm of Britani Knight the 18 year old was able to hoist the 25 year old Sweden native up and drop her head first with the most brutal looking version of the Knight Light we've ever seen and keeping the Grappling Gold Medallist down for the 3 count. Britani Knight had avenged her earlier defeat to Jenny Sjodin and earned a place in the Semi-Finals of the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship Tournament.
> 
> Despite having to compete in 3 matches as oppose to two in order to get to the Semi-Finals and despite seriously suffering from glandular fever the 18 year old Britani Knight would go on to win the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship Tournament and become the first EVE Champion.
> 
> With the Jenny Sjodin and Britani Knight tied after the weekend at 1 win each EVE Management decided that made Sjodin the number 1 contender to the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship and a 3rd and deciding match between the two should take place.
> 
> The match was agreed and made for Saturday June 4 at The Carleton in Morecambe as part of the XWA 'War On The Shore 7' event following the announcement of a working relationship between XWA and Pro-Wrestling:EVE.
> 
> Shortly after defending her EVE Championship for the first time against Liberty last weekend Britani Knight posted on her twitter account
> 
> @BritaniKnight:
> "Hard weekend of wrestling. Thank you to everyone involved  retained my EVE title. Bring on @JennySjdin !!"
> 
> The simple comments of 'Bring On Jenny Sjodin' seemed to anger the 25 year old Grappling Gold Medallist as soon a 'Twitter War' between the duo erupted.
> 
> Jenny replied (@JennySjdin):
> "I see @BritaniKnight is confident. She should know by now I'm a sportsman & intentionally didn't break her arm. Next time I wont be as nice."
> 
> A retaliating Britani Knight tweeted:
> "@jennysjdin ok sports man. Bring it on!"
> 
> When Britani Knight later tweeted "Weekend off. Bam!" it led to Sjodin responding and the pair going back and forth as shown below:
> 
> Jenny Sjodin:
> "@BritaniKnight you sure that's intelligent? I'm wrestling all weekend & my IQ scores over 130. Be sensible."
> 
> Britani Knight:
> "@JennySjdin what's any of that got to do with our match? Lol"
> 
> Jenny Sjodin:
> "@BritaniKnight just saying rest isn't a good way to success. I doubt you'll be "lol" after next weekend, to express myself in your terms."
> 
> Britani Knight:
> "@JennySjdin I think it's a smart move since it's my only weekend off in a good few months. You might be like that one day Sjodin "
> 
> Britani continued..
> "@jennysjdin at least I'll have some energy with this weekend of rest. I probably won't need much of it with you though."
> 
> 
> It seemed the war of words was won by Britani Knight as at this point Jenny stopped responding to the EVE Champion. The only thing we then heard from the Brazilian jiu-jitsu specialist was perhaps a message to the current reigning Champion with the following tweet:
> "I've missed MMA. Today's class included kicking people in the head..."
> 
> This match has passed the levels of simple professionalism and now has more personal emotions attached to it as mind games are played by both champion and challenger all because it is for the most prestigious prize in European female professional wrestling the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship.
> 
> Make sure you're at The Carleton in Morecambe on Saturday June 4 for the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship Grudge Match between the defending champion Britani Knight and challenger Jenny Sjodin at XWA War On The Shore 7.
> 
> Tickets are available now at www.XWAwrestling.com​


----------



## Gunner14

For a wrestler britani knight is quite hot.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Oh shit, wimminz in Morecambe! Well done, you might have motivated me to go to a British wrestling show for the first time in...forever.


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Following the recent twitter war that erupted between Pro-Wrestling:EVE Champion Britani Knight and 'The Female Fight Machine' Jenny Sjodin, Sjodin decided to take things one step further and record a video message from her Northern Shooters Gym for the defending champion ahead of their Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship match this coming Saturday at XWA at The Carleton in Morecambe.

Click the link below to view the video and don't forget to subscribe to us on YouTube - every now and then we sneak a full video up for a limited time only for a subscribers to watch!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZkQHdyXeKA


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Check out this fan made action music video highlighting the upcoming Pro-Wrestling:EVE vs Ice Ribbon Girls Pro Wrestling series taking place in Doncaster, UK on Oct 8 and 9. This video includes NEVER BEFORE SEEN FOOTAGE from this past April's EVE Tapings! Give it a watch, a like and don't forget to subscribe to their youtube channel!


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Taken from www.EVEwrestling.com 



> *MAJOR PRO-WRESTLING:EVE NEWS UPDATE: NEW VENUE, NEW TIMES, NEW SHOW, NEW NAMES - 1PW TICKET BUYERS TAKE A LOOK!*
> 
> *PRO-WRESTLING:EVE
> PRESENTS
> THE EVE V ICE RIBBON SERIES
> 3 SHOWS ACROSS SATURDAY OCTOBER 8 & SUNDAY OCTOBER 9
> GYM COMBAT, CROCUS ROAD, NOTTINGHAM, NG2 3DP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As some of you may be aware, British wrestling promotion 1PW have now folded as a group and subsequently cancelled all of their future events including those set to take place on the evenings of Saturday October 8 and Sunday October 9 at The Doncaster Dome. With Pro-Wrestling:EVE scheduled to provide the afternoon entertainment at the 1PW events on the days in question it furthermore means that Pro-Wrestling:EVE can no longer run the announced events at The Doncaster Dome. It is the policy of EVE Management that in the event of venue cancellation Pro-Wrestling:EVE has venues already in place so that the shows themselves are not cancelled and therefore it is with great pleasure that we announce the new venue of the next set of weekend tapings from Pro-Wrestling:EVE is Gym Combat, Nottingham (less than an hour south of Doncaster and just 3 minutes walk from Nottingham Rail Station!)
> 
> Gym Combat is an established full time wrestling venue acting as the training facility and live events venue for established British wrestling promotion House Of Pain run by the highly regarded 10 year wrestling professional Stixx (as seen in Dragon Gate UK rings).
> 
> With the new venue comes a new ability - to run longer shows than originally specified to us and also to run a THIRD bonus show as a special treat to those who are purchasing tickets to both Saturday and Sunday EVE events and also to those who had purchased tickets to the 1PW show that was set to take place on Sunday October 9. This means if you purchase tickets to BOTH EVE evening events on Saturday October 8 and Sunday October 9 you will get FREE entry into the EVE afternoon event of Sunday October 9. Additionally if you have previously purchased a ticket for the 1PW event that was set to take place on Sunday October 9 then fear not - you need not spend the day without experiencing LIVE world class professional wrestling as Pro-Wrestling:EVE will give you FREE ENTRY to the afternoon event!
> 
> But that's not the only FREE wrestling show of the weekend at Gym Combat, Nottingham for 1PW ticket buyers! Pro-Wrestling:EVE has teamed up with the fastest rising promotion to come out of the UK in the last 18 months in Southside Wrestling Entertainment to bring the fans effected by unfortunate cancellation of the 1PW events a great weekend of professional wrestling as not only is the afternoon Pro-Wrestling:EVE event on Sunday October 9 FREE to all 1PW ticket buying fans but on the afternoon of Saturday October 8 Southside Wrestling Entertainment will also provide a free show for everyone who had bought tickets to 1PW on that weekend (don't worry if you don't have a 1PW ticket to gain entry as tickets for the Southside event are on sale!) so all you fans who had previously purchased tickets to 1PW can still watch world class professional wrestling over the weekend of October 8 and 9!
> 
> The itinerary of events at Gym Combat for the weekend of October 8 and 9 is as follows:
> 
> *Saturday October 8, Gym Combat, Crocus Street, Nottingham, NG2 3DP*
> 
> Southside Wrestling Entertainment presents Salvation! Featuring Greg Burridge, Val Kabious, Stixx, Nathan Cruz, El Ligero, Kriss Travis, Ego Dragon & Many More!
> TICKETS AVAILABLE FROM WWW.NBW-SOUTHSIDE.COM - FREE ENTRY TO FANS WHO PURCHASED TICKETS FOR 1PW!
> Doors 1.00 PM
> Start 1.30 PM
> 
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE presents EVE v Ice Ribbon 1! Featuring EVE Champion Jenny Sjodin, Alpha Female, Nikki Storm, The Glamour Gym, Shanna, Blue Nikita, Erin Angel, April Davids & Many More!
> TICKETS AVAILABLE FROM WWW.EVEWRESTLING.COM
> Doors 6.30 PM
> Start 7.00 PM
> 
> *Sunday October 9, Gym Combat, Crocus Street, Nottingham, NG2 3DP*
> 
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE presents EVE v Ice Ribbon 2! Featuring Jenny Sjodin, Alpha Female, Nikki Storm, The Glamour Gym, Shanna, Blue Nikita, Erin Angel, April Davids & Many More!
> TICKETS AVAILABLE FROM WWW.EVEWRESTLING.COM - FREE ENTRY TO FANS WHO PURCHASED TICKETS FOR 1PW!
> Doors 1.00 PM
> Start 1.30 PM
> 
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE presents EVE v Ice Ribbon 3! Featuring Jenny Sjodin, Alpha Female, Nikki Storm, The Glamour Gym, Shanna, Blue Nikita, Erin Angel, April Davids & Many More!
> TICKETS AVAILABLE FROM WWW.EVEWRESTLING.COM
> Doors 5.00 PM
> Start 5.30 PM
> 
> Tickets for each Pro-Wrestling:EVE show priced at:
> £20 Front Row
> £10 Adult Standard (including free entry for one under 16 year old if required)
> £5 Concessions
> £18 Family Of Four
> 
> ***
> 
> *NEW PRO-WRESTLING:EVE DVD AVAILABLE NOW FOR PRE-ORDER!*
> 
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE is pleased to announce that we're now taking pre-orders for the latest Pro-Wrestling:EVE DVD Release!
> 
> Filmed on Friday April 8 at Project Nightclub in Norwich City, Return Of The Jetta (Chapter One) features the First Round and Quarter-Finals of the 21 Woman Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship Tournament in addition to a Last Woman Standing Match, pre-show work-outs and interviews and is DOUBLE THE LENGTH of the previous Pro-Wrestling:EVE DVD releases.
> 
> The first batch of DVDs are due to Arrive on Aug 29 and the DVDs will subsequently be dispatched to those who pre-order on the date of their arrival.
> 
> Matches Featured:
> 
> 1ST ROUND OF THE PRO-WRESTLING:EVE CHAMPIONSHIP TOURNAMENT:
> 
> 1) 'The Dynamite Princess' Nikki Storm vs 'The Fighting Irish' Rhia O'Reilly vs Amazon vs Saraya Knight
> 
> 2) Sara-Marie Taylor of The Glamour Gym vs 'The All Star' Erin Angel vs Pollyanna vs Super Janey B
> 
> 3) 'The Lancashire Terrier' April Davids vs Destiny vs Liberty vs 'Portugal's Perfect Athlete' Shanna
> 
> 4) The Alpha Female vs Carmel Jacob of The Glamour Gym vs Em Jay vs Kay Lee Ray
> 
> 5) Britani Knight vs 'The Hardcore Daredevil' Blue Nikita vs Melodi vs 'The Female Fight Machine' Jenny Sjodin
> 
> 6) LAST CHANCE BATTLE ROYAL: Featuring everyone who failed to qualify in the 1st round matches!
> 
> QUARTER FINALS OF THE PRO-WRESTLING:EVE CHAMPIONSHIP TOURNAMENT!
> 
> Winner Of Match 1 vs Winner Of Match 2
> Winner Of Match 3 vs Winner Of Match 4
> Winner Of Match 5 vs Winner Of Match 6
> 
> LAST WOMAN STANDING MATCH:
> Saraya Knight vs 'The Hardcore Daredevil' Blue Nikita
> 
> PLUS: Prior to the tournament our camera crew caught up with a number of the EVE Professionals training at the gym to get words ahead of their tournament matches!
> 
> *The DVD is available to pre-order now at www.EVEwrestling.com/shop*
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> *PRO-WRESTLING:EVE @ NWA-UK HAMMERLOCK!*
> 
> Following on from our successful partnership with the Morecambe, England based XWA, Pro-Wrestling:EVE continues to help expose wrestling fans attending independent wrestling shows to the fantastic talents of the European female wrestlers when we partner up with another wrestling promotion close to our hearts in NWA Hammerlock.
> 
> NWA Hammerlock head to The Grundy Leisure Centre in Cheshunt, Herts on Saturday Aug 27 and will feature a very special Pro-Wrestling:EVE Guest Match pitting 'The Lancashire Terrier' April Davids [3 Wins, 4 Losses; 1 Draw; European Empire] against 'The Fightin' Irish' Rhia O'Reilly [2 Wins, 6 Losses; No Gym Affiliation] in a first time ever singles contest between the two.
> 
> For more details on this event (which also features NWA-Hollywood's Colt Cabana vs NWA-UK Hammerlock's Danny Garnell) and to buy tickets head to www.NWAhammerlock.com
> 
> ***
> 
> *PRO-WRESTLING:EVE @ SOUTHSIDE WRESTLING ENTERTAINMENT*
> 
> Following on from our announced working relationships with Ice Ribbon in Japan, XWA in Morecambe, England, SWS in Malmo, Sweden, NWA Hammerlock in Kent & Herts, England; Pro-Wrestling:EVE is extremely pleased to announce another working relationship with arguably the fastest rising wrestling promotion in the UK today - Southside Wrestling Entertainment.
> 
> Southside Wrestling Entertainment present 'Retribution 2' at The Commoration Hall, 39 High Street, Huntingdon, Cambs featuring Rhia O'Reilly [2 Wins, 6 Losses; No Gym Affiliation] vs Super Janey B [2 Wins, 3 Losses; No Gym Affiliation]. Doors open at 6:15pm with the first bell at 7pm . Tickets available now at www.NBW-Southside.com
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> *PRO-WRESTLING:EVE ON YOUTUBE!*
> 
> Yet to experience Pro-Wrestling:EVE live or see us on DVD? Then check out our YouTube Channel including a brand new Music Video highlighting the 10 announced competitors for the upcoming Pro-Wrestling:EVE vs Ice Ribbon Weekend! Forget everything you think you know about women's professional wrestling and witness the European evolution now at *www.YouTube.com/ProWrestlingEVE*
> 
> ***
> 
> *For any and all additional information please email [email protected]*
> ​


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Taken from www.EVEwrestling.com 



> *MAJOR PRO-WRESTLING:EVE NEWS UPDATE: NEW VENUE, NEW TIMES, NEW SHOW, NEW NAMES - 1PW TICKET BUYERS TAKE A LOOK!*
> 
> *PRO-WRESTLING:EVE
> PRESENTS
> THE EVE V ICE RIBBON SERIES
> 3 SHOWS ACROSS SATURDAY OCTOBER 8 & SUNDAY OCTOBER 9
> GYM COMBAT, CROCUS ROAD, NOTTINGHAM, NG2 3DP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As some of you may be aware, British wrestling promotion 1PW have now folded as a group and subsequently cancelled all of their future events including those set to take place on the evenings of Saturday October 8 and Sunday October 9 at The Doncaster Dome. With Pro-Wrestling:EVE scheduled to provide the afternoon entertainment at the 1PW events on the days in question it furthermore means that Pro-Wrestling:EVE can no longer run the announced events at The Doncaster Dome. It is the policy of EVE Management that in the event of venue cancellation Pro-Wrestling:EVE has venues already in place so that the shows themselves are not cancelled and therefore it is with great pleasure that we announce the new venue of the next set of weekend tapings from Pro-Wrestling:EVE is Gym Combat, Nottingham (less than an hour south of Doncaster and just 3 minutes walk from Nottingham Rail Station!)
> 
> Gym Combat is an established full time wrestling venue acting as the training facility and live events venue for established British wrestling promotion House Of Pain run by the highly regarded 10 year wrestling professional Stixx (as seen in Dragon Gate UK rings).
> 
> With the new venue comes a new ability - to run longer shows than originally specified to us and also to run a THIRD bonus show as a special treat to those who are purchasing tickets to both Saturday and Sunday EVE events and also to those who had purchased tickets to the 1PW show that was set to take place on Sunday October 9. This means if you purchase tickets to BOTH EVE evening events on Saturday October 8 and Sunday October 9 you will get FREE entry into the EVE afternoon event of Sunday October 9. Additionally if you have previously purchased a ticket for the 1PW event that was set to take place on Sunday October 9 then fear not - you need not spend the day without experiencing LIVE world class professional wrestling as Pro-Wrestling:EVE will give you FREE ENTRY to the afternoon event!
> 
> But that's not the only FREE wrestling show of the weekend at Gym Combat, Nottingham for 1PW ticket buyers! Pro-Wrestling:EVE has teamed up with the fastest rising promotion to come out of the UK in the last 18 months in Southside Wrestling Entertainment to bring the fans effected by unfortunate cancellation of the 1PW events a great weekend of professional wrestling as not only is the afternoon Pro-Wrestling:EVE event on Sunday October 9 FREE to all 1PW ticket buying fans but on the afternoon of Saturday October 8 Southside Wrestling Entertainment will also provide a free show for everyone who had bought tickets to 1PW on that weekend (don't worry if you don't have a 1PW ticket to gain entry as tickets for the Southside event are on sale!) so all you fans who had previously purchased tickets to 1PW can still watch world class professional wrestling over the weekend of October 8 and 9!
> 
> The itinerary of events at Gym Combat for the weekend of October 8 and 9 is as follows:
> 
> *Saturday October 8, Gym Combat, Crocus Street, Nottingham, NG2 3DP*
> 
> Southside Wrestling Entertainment presents Salvation! Featuring Greg Burridge, Val Kabious, Stixx, Nathan Cruz, El Ligero, Kriss Travis, Ego Dragon & Many More!
> TICKETS AVAILABLE FROM WWW.NBW-SOUTHSIDE.COM - FREE ENTRY TO FANS WHO PURCHASED TICKETS FOR 1PW!
> Doors 1.00 PM
> Start 1.30 PM
> 
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE presents EVE v Ice Ribbon 1! Featuring EVE Champion Jenny Sjodin, Alpha Female, Nikki Storm, The Glamour Gym, Shanna, Blue Nikita, Erin Angel, April Davids & Many More!
> TICKETS AVAILABLE FROM WWW.EVEWRESTLING.COM
> Doors 6.30 PM
> Start 7.00 PM
> 
> *Sunday October 9, Gym Combat, Crocus Street, Nottingham, NG2 3DP*
> 
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE presents EVE v Ice Ribbon 2! Featuring Jenny Sjodin, Alpha Female, Nikki Storm, The Glamour Gym, Shanna, Blue Nikita, Erin Angel, April Davids & Many More!
> TICKETS AVAILABLE FROM WWW.EVEWRESTLING.COM - FREE ENTRY TO FANS WHO PURCHASED TICKETS FOR 1PW!
> Doors 1.00 PM
> Start 1.30 PM
> 
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE presents EVE v Ice Ribbon 3! Featuring Jenny Sjodin, Alpha Female, Nikki Storm, The Glamour Gym, Shanna, Blue Nikita, Erin Angel, April Davids & Many More!
> TICKETS AVAILABLE FROM WWW.EVEWRESTLING.COM
> Doors 5.00 PM
> Start 5.30 PM
> 
> Tickets for each Pro-Wrestling:EVE show priced at:
> £20 Front Row
> £10 Adult Standard (including free entry for one under 16 year old if required)
> £5 Concessions
> £18 Family Of Four
> 
> ***
> 
> *NEW PRO-WRESTLING:EVE DVD AVAILABLE NOW FOR PRE-ORDER!*
> 
> Pro-Wrestling:EVE is pleased to announce that we're now taking pre-orders for the latest Pro-Wrestling:EVE DVD Release!
> 
> Filmed on Friday April 8 at Project Nightclub in Norwich City, Return Of The Jetta (Chapter One) features the First Round and Quarter-Finals of the 21 Woman Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship Tournament in addition to a Last Woman Standing Match, pre-show work-outs and interviews and is DOUBLE THE LENGTH of the previous Pro-Wrestling:EVE DVD releases.
> 
> The first batch of DVDs are due to Arrive on Aug 29 and the DVDs will subsequently be dispatched to those who pre-order on the date of their arrival.
> 
> Matches Featured:
> 
> 1ST ROUND OF THE PRO-WRESTLING:EVE CHAMPIONSHIP TOURNAMENT:
> 
> 1) 'The Dynamite Princess' Nikki Storm vs 'The Fighting Irish' Rhia O'Reilly vs Amazon vs Saraya Knight
> 
> 2) Sara-Marie Taylor of The Glamour Gym vs 'The All Star' Erin Angel vs Pollyanna vs Super Janey B
> 
> 3) 'The Lancashire Terrier' April Davids vs Destiny vs Liberty vs 'Portugal's Perfect Athlete' Shanna
> 
> 4) The Alpha Female vs Carmel Jacob of The Glamour Gym vs Em Jay vs Kay Lee Ray
> 
> 5) Britani Knight vs 'The Hardcore Daredevil' Blue Nikita vs Melodi vs 'The Female Fight Machine' Jenny Sjodin
> 
> 6) LAST CHANCE BATTLE ROYAL: Featuring everyone who failed to qualify in the 1st round matches!
> 
> QUARTER FINALS OF THE PRO-WRESTLING:EVE CHAMPIONSHIP TOURNAMENT!
> 
> Winner Of Match 1 vs Winner Of Match 2
> Winner Of Match 3 vs Winner Of Match 4
> Winner Of Match 5 vs Winner Of Match 6
> 
> LAST WOMAN STANDING MATCH:
> Saraya Knight vs 'The Hardcore Daredevil' Blue Nikita
> 
> PLUS: Prior to the tournament our camera crew caught up with a number of the EVE Professionals training at the gym to get words ahead of their tournament matches!
> 
> *The DVD is available to pre-order now at www.EVEwrestling.com/shop*
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> *PRO-WRESTLING:EVE @ NWA-UK HAMMERLOCK!*
> 
> Following on from our successful partnership with the Morecambe, England based XWA, Pro-Wrestling:EVE continues to help expose wrestling fans attending independent wrestling shows to the fantastic talents of the European female wrestlers when we partner up with another wrestling promotion close to our hearts in NWA Hammerlock.
> 
> NWA Hammerlock head to The Grundy Leisure Centre in Cheshunt, Herts on Saturday Aug 27 and will feature a very special Pro-Wrestling:EVE Guest Match pitting 'The Lancashire Terrier' April Davids [3 Wins, 4 Losses; 1 Draw; European Empire] against 'The Fightin' Irish' Rhia O'Reilly [2 Wins, 6 Losses; No Gym Affiliation] in a first time ever singles contest between the two.
> 
> For more details on this event (which also features NWA-Hollywood's Colt Cabana vs NWA-UK Hammerlock's Danny Garnell) and to buy tickets head to www.NWAhammerlock.com
> 
> ***
> 
> *PRO-WRESTLING:EVE @ SOUTHSIDE WRESTLING ENTERTAINMENT*
> 
> Following on from our announced working relationships with Ice Ribbon in Japan, XWA in Morecambe, England, SWS in Malmo, Sweden, NWA Hammerlock in Kent & Herts, England; Pro-Wrestling:EVE is extremely pleased to announce another working relationship with arguably the fastest rising wrestling promotion in the UK today - Southside Wrestling Entertainment.
> 
> Southside Wrestling Entertainment present 'Retribution 2' at The Commoration Hall, 39 High Street, Huntingdon, Cambs featuring Rhia O'Reilly [2 Wins, 6 Losses; No Gym Affiliation] vs Super Janey B [2 Wins, 3 Losses; No Gym Affiliation]. Doors open at 6:15pm with the first bell at 7pm . Tickets available now at www.NBW-Southside.com
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> *PRO-WRESTLING:EVE ON YOUTUBE!*
> 
> Yet to experience Pro-Wrestling:EVE live or see us on DVD? Then check out our YouTube Channel including a brand new Music Video highlighting the 10 announced competitors for the upcoming Pro-Wrestling:EVE vs Ice Ribbon Weekend! Forget everything you think you know about women's professional wrestling and witness the European evolution now at *www.YouTube.com/ProWrestlingEVE*
> 
> ***
> 
> *For any and all additional information please email [email protected]*
> ​


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Find out how Rhia O'Reilly and her match with April Davids today effects the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Champion Jenny Sjodin and her scheduled defence against Davids on October 8 at Gym Combat by checking out the video below.........


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Fresh back from her training at Ice Ribbon in Japan - April Davids def. Rhia O'Reilly via referee stoppage to become the sole number 1 contender to the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship.

Davids will challenge the Pro-Wrestling:EVE Champion - The Real Deal Of Professional Wrestling: Jenny 'The Female Fight Machine' Sjodin in the main event of our Saturday October 8 event at Gym Combat in Nottingham!

If you haven't had a chance to do so yet please go to http://www.facebook.com/EVEwrestling to view up to date news and info as well as the latest photos!


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

LATEST NEWS!



> Here is the current card thus far for the upcoming Pro-Wrestling:EVE v Ice Ribbon event on October 8 at Gym Combat, Nottingham! The Oct 9 afternoon & evening shows cards will be made as a result of the winners and losers of the Oct 8 event!
> 
> 
> *THE MAIN EVENT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EVE V ICE RIBBON SERIES - MATCH 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EVE V ICE RIBBON SERIES MATCH 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RETURN GRUDGE MATCH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SCOTLAND'S TOP FEUD COMES TO EVE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tickets are available NOW at www.EVEwrestling.com and don't forget if you bought tickets to 1PW events that were set to take place over the weekend of Oct 8 & 9 you get FREE ENTRY to the Saturday afternoon Southside Wrestling Entertainment event AND the Sunday afternoon Pro-Wrestling:EVE event!
> ​


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

REASONS TO BE HAPPY WITH PRO-WRESTLING – EVE V ICE RIBBON HIGHLIGHTS TO BE SHOWN THIS FRIDAY!!

Pro-Wrestling:EVE are extremely pleased to announce that highlights of the historic EVE v ICE Ribbon Series are to be shown this Friday as part of ICE Ribbon’s LIVE and FREE Ustream show #19pro!

Four fantastic matches have been selected to be shown on the only weekly all female professional wrestling show going today that will spotlight the amazing talents of European all-female professional wrestling promotion Pro-Wrestling:EVE and the top all female professional wrestling promotion in Japan ICE Ribbon.

The matches that have been selected are as follows:

Alpha Female (EVE) v Hikaru Shida (ICE)

Erin Angel (EVE) v Kay Lee Ray (EVE) v Tsukasa Fujimoto (ICE) in Fujimoto’s specialty Japanese Style Triangle Match

ICEx60 Championship Match: Hikari Minami © (ICE) v ‘Portugal’s Perfect Athlete’ Shanna (EVE)

Pro-Wrestling:EVE Championship Match: ‘The Female Fight Machine’ Jenny Sjodin © (EVE) v Emi Sakura (ICE)

A number of the EVE v ICE matches earned standing ovations from the fans in attendance on both nights and all four matches selected to be screened this Friday on #19pro all tick the boxes for innovative, hard fought, action packed contests that are both historic and classic in nature as the UK played host to Joshi Puroresu for the very first time!

#19pro airs on http://19pro.ne07.jp/ at
3am West Coast, USA
5am Canada
6am East Coast, USA
11am UK, Portugal
12noon Germany, France, Sweden
5pm Thailand
7pm Japan

Don’t worry if you can’t make it live – the show is then archived and for a limited time can be watched ‘On Demand’ at http://19pro.ne07.jp/

But that’s not all that will be shown this Friday as there will also be a LIVE match broadcasted from the Ice Ribbon dojo as the winner of tomorrow nights match between Mochi Miyagi and Tsukasa Fujimoto takes on Dorami Nagano in a qualifying match for the upcoming FLASH inter-promotional tournament on Oct 27 at Korakuen Hall!

BE HAPPY WITH ICE RIBBON, BE HAPPY WITH EVE AND BE HAPPY WITH PRO WRESTLING!!!

Follow us on twitter @ProWrestlingEVE & @IceRibbonEurope
Like us on FaceBook at www.FaceBook.com/EVEwrestling & https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ice-Ribbon-Girls-Pro-Wrestling/113657958693045

For more info please email [email protected]

Read more: http://shimmerwomen.proboards.com/i...ard=shimmer&thread=4018&page=16#ixzz1bDVo6Sfg


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

Take a look at The Top 10 Moves Of Pro-Wrestling:EVE Champion 'The Female Fight Machine' Jenny Sjodin in the latest YouTube.Com/ProWrestlingEVE upload!







The video includes clips from last weekends match with Super Janey B at Southside's 1 Year Anniversary show as well as well as footage from her Championship winning match against Britani Knight and her recent EVE v ICE Ribbon Main Event against April Davids.

Don't forget to let us know your favourite and subscribe to us on YouTube


----------

